# Lustige Berufserfahrungen und Berufstalk



## NixxonVII (9. November 2018)

Hier mal ein kleiner Thread, inspiriert durch die Coolen Leute ausm Ryzen Thread, nur dass niemand wegen Offtopic-Spam gekillt wird 

Da ich wie viele andere User das Bedürfnis habe mich mit anderen Leuten auszutauschen, wollen wir hier unseren ganz eigenen Berufsgeschichten-"Brockhaus" bilden 

und ihr dürft bzw. sollt hier eure täglichen Erfahrungen und vielleicht auch Frusterlebnisse mit anderen teilen.

Die Überschrift und auch der Eingangspost sind jetzt nicht allzu kreativ, wenn ihr Ideen/Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, dann sagt Bescheid

Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß

Grüßle, Nixxon


----------



## NixxonVII (9. November 2018)

Dann fang ich auch direkt mal an. 
Beruflich läuft bei mir nicht so viel. Arbeite halt während meiner 13.Klasse nebenbei noch bei McDonald´s an der Kasse.
Und da gibts auch echt viiele Geschichten zu erzählen....und es kann auch echt stressig sein,   8 Stunden lang am Stück freundlich zu unfreundlichen "Kunden" zu sein.

Ich denke da gehts vielen ähnlich und für den Rest meines Lebens habe ich nicht vor bei Mäcces zu bleiben...


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

Ich hatte schon als Kind  immer gerne Kontakt zu Tieren. Deswegen bin ich Schlachter geworden.
Nein Spaß!


----------



## Duvar (9. November 2018)

Ich hatte meine erste Arbeit (unbezahlt^^) als Kind (Anfang der 90er) in unserem Cafe ausgeübt. Habe dann später Abi gemacht, eine Ausbildung im Medizin-Technik Bereich abgeschlossen, nebenher beim Briefzentrum (Post) gearbeitet und etwas dazu verdient neben dem Studium (Medizin-und Microtechnik/nach 2 1/2 Jahren abgebrochen).
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich in unserem Dönerladen gearbeitet (daher die Liebe zum Döner?^^) und wieder etwas später in unserer Pizzeria und Eisladen. Aktuell bin ich glücklicher Full Time Daddy


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

Meine Mutter wollte, dass ich Chirurg werde. Ich selbst wollte immer Pornostar werden und was ist aus mir geworden? Ein stink normaler Inschenör im 3D Bereich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. November 2018)

Da ich mehrere Berufe aktiv ausgeübt habe, unter anderem als Einzelhändler mit Kundenkontakt, könnte ich ein ganzes Buch schreiben.
Zwei ordenliche Berufe habe ich erlernt mit Abschluß.

Aus dem Verkaüferleben:

Kunde: Haben sie Acker-Computer?
Verkäufer:  Was meinen Sie?

Kunde: Na, die Acker-Computer!
Verkäufer: Sehen sie hier einen (zeigt auf den Laptoppräsentationstisch)?

Kund: Klar da steht doch einer! (zeigt auf einen* ACER*-Laptop).


----------



## NixxonVII (9. November 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine erste Arbeit (unbezahlt^^) als Kind (Anfang der 90er) in unserem Cafe ausgeübt. Habe dann später Abi gemacht, eine Ausbildung im Medizin-Technik Bereich abgeschlossen, nebenher beim Briefzentrum (Post) gearbeitet und etwas dazu verdient neben dem Studium (Medizin-und Microtechnik/nach 2 1/2 Jahren abgebrochen).
> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich in unserem Dönerladen gearbeitet (daher die Liebe zum Döner?^^) und wieder etwas später in unserer Pizzeria und Eisladen. Aktuell bin ich glücklicher Full Time Daddy



Stimmt, habe ganz vergessen, dass ich nebenbei noch unentgeltlich bei meinen Eltern mit auf der Baustelle=unser Haus mithelfe...wo du grade das vom Cafe erwähnt hast...Noch lebe ich nämlich @Home

Am liebsten würde ich momentan nach der Schule irgendetwas mit Hardware und Software zu tun haben.....,Irgendjemand Vorschläge?


----------



## Duvar (9. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Meine Mutter wollte, dass ich Chirurg werde. Ich selbst wollte immer Pornostar werden und was ist aus mir geworden? Ein stink normaler Inschenör im 3D Bereich.



Lol wusste doch das bei dir nur Schmarn rum kommt 
Ich wollte als Kind immer Feuerwehrmann werden und diese Stange runter rutschen^^ 
Hauptberuflich bin ich nun nebenher Forenspammer und natürlich der Hohepriester des Ryzenklubs und für die Rekrutierung und Gehinrwäsche weiterer Glaubensbrüder/schwester verantwortlich


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. November 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich wollte als Kind immer Feuerwehrmann werden und diese Stange runter rutschen^^


Bist Du eine Frau?


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2018)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich momentan nach der Schule irgendetwas mit Hardware und Software zu tun haben.....,Irgendjemand Vorschläge?



Irgendwas im IT-Bereich studieren oder eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker machen. 
Da gibt es viele Richtungen.


----------



## NixxonVII (9. November 2018)

Ich bin nebenbei bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr und kann dir sagen, dass ich noch kein einziges Mal so ne Stange runtergerutscht bin. 

Da ist man aber auch froh drüber...und versicherungsmäßig ist das ganze auch eher kritisch....ein Bekannter ist in Stuttgart bei der Berufsfeuerwehr und die haben noch son Ding. Das was da zwischen den Beinen hängt kann da auch mal im Weg sein hat er mal erzählt 

@DKK007 Da führt mein Weg glaub eher in ein IT Studium. Das Problem ist nur die vermeintlich riiiiesige Auswahl...


----------



## Rage1988 (9. November 2018)

Ich habe schon einiges in meinen noch jungen (oder schon alten ) 30 Jahren gemacht.

Während meiner Schulzeit hab ich das in den Ferien gemacht:
- An Maschinen gearbeitet
- Messingteile gestanzt / gebohrt / mit Gewinden versehen
- Grundgerüste zusammengebaut + geschweißt
- Ich war Hausmeister in einer Firma (Zäune reparieren, Zimmer streichen,  andere Sachen reparieren, Rasen mähen...)

Als ich studiert (BWL) habe:
- in den Ferien im Schichtbetrieb an Maschinen gearbeitet
- Werksstudent in der Informationslogistik 
- Praktikum in der Logistikplanung
- Praktikum in F&E
- Praktikum in der Elektrotechnik
- 400€ Job im Einzelhandel 

Seit Abschluss des Studiums bin ich berufstätig und seit ein paar Jahren als Einkaufsleiter.

Früher, während meiner Schulzeit, habe ich es verteufelt und es hat mich genervt, dass meine Eltern mich dazu gedrängt haben und ich mir alles selbst verdienen / ersparen musste.
Heute weiß ich, dass es einfach genial war. Ich habe durch all die Tätigkeiten und Firmen so viel Erfahrung gewonnen und konnte mir so viele Dinge aneignen.
Außerdem konnte ich mir dadurch ein schönes Geld verdienen und konnte dadurch auch bestens mit meinem Geld umgehen und haushalten, während andere alles von ihren Eltern in den A**** geschoben bekamen.
Das sind heute genau die, die ständig jammern, weil sie kein Geld haben 

Bei meinen Kindern würde ich es genauso machen.


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Lol wusste doch das bei dir nur Schmarn rum kommt



Ja ja, kann ja nicht jeder U-Bahn Pilot sein. Es muss auch die normalen Leute geben.  Hab' übrigens Mathematik studiert. Falls ihr mal Probleme habt, die über Plus, Minus, Mal und Geteilt hinausgehen, sagt ihr einfach bescheid.


----------



## NixxonVII (9. November 2018)

Wie siehts aus mit Polynomdivision? Hab das grade in Mathe. ist absolut schrecklich...


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit Polynomdivision? Hab das grade in Mathe. ist absolut schrecklich...



Funktioniert wie normale Division mit Rest. Wo hakt es denn?


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2018)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> @DKK007 Da führt mein Weg glaub eher in ein IT Studium. Das Problem ist nur die vermeintlich riiiiesige Auswahl...



Ich selbst habe mit klassischer Informatik angefangen und später in die forensische Informatik gewechselt. (siehe Profil)
Langsam ist ein Ende in Sicht und im Sommer steht die BA an.


----------



## Elistaer (9. November 2018)

Dann fängt mal der Brockhaus an.

Ich habe 3 Berufe gelernt und diese Lehre auch abgeschlossen zum einen Chemisch - Technischer - Assistent, da nach zu Zeiten als personal Mangel ein Fremdwort war keine Stelle gefunden.

Darauf hin eine Lehre zum Restaurantfachmann gemacht in Österreich und ebenso zum Koch, übe dieses Berufsfeld nun schon 12 Jahre aus und habe echt alles erlebt was man sich nur vorstellen kann darunter auch sehr unschöne Dinge seitens Gäste oder Personal. Es überwiegen aber immer die schönen Zeiten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> []... und später in die forensische Informatik gewechselt.



Cool, was macht man damit später? Bist du dann wie Dr. House nur mit PC? Oder doch eher wie Quincy?  Quatsch, so läufts bei dir: YouTube 

@Eli: Ja und jetzt haste keine Zeit mehr zum zocken...


----------



## compisucher (9. November 2018)

Ich hatte eigentlich 1984 die Zulassung für die Kunstakademie Freiburg in der Tasche - die brotloseste Kunst aller Künste 
Und bin dann doch 1985 als Berufsoffizieranwärter zum Bund gegangen 
Erfolgreich Pilot geworden und bis 1990/1991 in Fürsty  AlphaJet geflogen.
Dann der Schock - chronische Stirnhöhlenvereiterung,  fluguntauglich, Ausscheiden aus dem Bund und im Schnelldurchgang Bauigel (FH) in Karlsruhe studiert.
Nach 8 Semestern dann Bauleiter, Projektleiter und am Schluss Niederlassungsleiter bei diversen Baufirmen in Stuttgart, Karlsruhe, Frankfurt und München gewesen.
Nebenher in der "Freizeit" noch Architektur studiert.
Seit 4 Jahren  selbstständig in einem Baubüro mit nunmehr 7 Partnern, haben zusammen fast 100 Mann Planungsschlagkraft, wobei mein Anteil mit 6 Kollegen/Mitarbeitern eher bescheiden ist.
Derzeit hauptsächlich in der Haustechnik und kommunalen Wohnungsbau unterwegs.


----------



## Duvar (9. November 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bist Du eine Frau?



Manchmal  (An Snickers Werbung denkt)


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich 1984 die Zulassung für die Kunstakademie Freiburg in der Tasche - die brotloseste Kunst aller Künste
> Und bin dann doch 1985 als Berufsoffizieranwärter zum Bund gegangen
> Erfolgreich Pilot geworden und bis 1990/1991 in Fürsty  AlphaJet geflogen.
> Dann der Schock - chronische Stirnhöhlenvereiterung,  fluguntauglich, Ausscheiden aus dem Bund und im Schnelldurchgang Bauigel (FH) in Karlsruhe studiert.
> ...


Wow, Pilot in einen Kampfjet. Dann hast ja schon einiges erreicht in deinem Leben. Darf man fragen wie alt du bist?


----------



## compisucher (9. November 2018)

53,5 Lenze jung...


----------



## HairforceOne (9. November 2018)

Uh das ist wirklich mal ganz interessant hier zu lesen. 

Da nehme ich doch auch gerne mal teil.

Mit meinen (zärtlichen)  27 Jahren ist mein Werdegang noch (relativ) langweilig:

1. Job war Ferienjob ganz normal. Grünanlagenpflege bei Lidl/Aldi/etc.. Das war schon... speziell was man da so zwischen den Grünzeug gefunden hat. 

Dann gings normal in die erste Ausbildung. Bürokaufmann. 
3 Jahre durchgezogen und (obwohl vorher anders angekündigt) dann am Tag der mündlichen Prüfung gesagt bekommen "Gut, dann brauchste morgen nicht wiederkommen!"  Natürlich hab ich mich schon vorher bei anderen Stellen beworben. Nur ist der Arbeitsmarkt für "stinknormales" Büro vollkommen überrannt.

Daraufhin gabs dann leider mit 21 Jahren schon nen halbes Jahr "Arbeitslosenzeit". Die ist mir auch unfassbar auf die Psyche geschlagen. Unzählige Bewerbungen geschrieben, durch ganz Deutschland. Aber nichts. Leider war auch ein 450 € Job schwierig weil ich damals noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt habe. Sehr, sehr Ländlich. Hätte also jeden 450 € Job mit Auto besuchen müssen, was das ganze Kosten/Nutzentechnisch tatsächlich ins negative gezogen hätte.

Nach nem halben Jahr dann ne Stelle gefunden. - Bürokaufmann in einem regionalen (relativ) großen Modehaus. Warenwirtschaft und Rechnungswesen. Der Chef war allerdings ne Katastrophe.  
Da musste man öfter mal bis 23 Uhr im Büro bleiben und am nächsten morgen wieder um 6 antanzen, nachträglich wurden mir und meinen Kollegen 10 Urlaubstage aus dem Vertrag gestrichen. (Dat ist nen Thema für sich gewesen)

Nachdem ich dort nach knapp 1 Jahr ebenfalls "Halbtagskraft" für die IT (war in der ersten Ausbildung auch so) war, habe ich dann nach 2 Jahren auch endlich die Bremse gezogen und gesagt: SO! Hobby zum Beruf!

4 Bewerbungen geschrieben für eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemkaufmann -> 4 Zusagen und bin dann jetzt da gelandet wo ich bin. 

"Kleines" IT-Systemhaus und Entwickler für Rechtsanwaltssoftware. 
Serververkäufe und Lizenzen sind mein täglich Brot. Unbefristet übernommen worden, nachdem ich im Sommer 2018 meine Ausbildung mit einer soliden 1,8 abgeschlossen habe. 

Vor kurzem dann auch in die erste eigene Butze. 

Dat Leben beginnt.


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

Wieso kann ich hier keine Beiträge liken?


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich hier keine Beiträge liken?


Weil das hier die Rumpelkammer ist.


----------



## HairforceOne (9. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Weil das hier die Rumpelkammer ist.



Es rumpelt in der Kiste?


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

Ich fühle mich diskriminiert in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## HairforceOne (9. November 2018)

Ich "arbeite" jetzt wohl erstmal nen Jahr ca. um mich in der Bude einzuleben und einfach mal nen Jahr nicht (konkret) zu lernen. 

Danach werde ich mich wohl in dem Bereich Licensing, Cloud-Licensing und EDU-Licensing weiterbilden. Da ich neben Geschäftskunden auch viele Schulen, etc. betreue nicht unwichtig. Und unkomplizierter wird das nicht wirklich, was die Firmen da alle anstellen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2018)

Meine Eltern hatten nach den ersten 14 Jahren mit mir ihre Erwartungen her bescheiden angesetzt - ihnen hätte es schon genügt, wenn ich endlich erwachsen geworden wäre. Nachdem ich mein Abi und eine technische Ausbildung in der Tasche hatte, haben sie Tacheles mit mir geredet und gesagt: "Junge, geh' jetzt anderen Leuten auf die Nerven!"

Das war leicht zu machen, schließlich hatte ich mit Schule und technischer Ausbildung nicht lange genug gebummelt und musste zum Wehrdienst. Und da kam ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass es diese Leute verdienten, mit mir gestraft zu werden, also bin ich geblieben und habe Deutschland dort verteidigt, wo die meisten Leuten gar nicht wussten, dass es so etwas wie Deutschland gibt.

Meine Vorgesetzten haben mir immer erzählt, dass ich viel zu schlau für die Uniform bin, aber ich ahnte schon,  dass sie mich nur loswerden und wieder ihre Ruhe haben wollten.
Zu deren Glück wurde dann eine neurologische Erkrankung bei mir diagnostiziert und endlich auch höchstärztlich bestätigt, dass ich eine Gefahr für mich und Andere wäre, wenn man mich weiter mit Waffen hantieren und dass ich den Weltfrieden gefährden würde, wenn man mich noch mal in Uniform ins Ausland lässt. Nach ein bißchen Schreibtischtäterei, ähem, -tätigkeit dufte ich dann meine vorgezogenen Abschied nehmen und bin in den privatwirtschaftlichen Teil des sogenannten industriell-militärische Komplexes übergesiedelt.

Ab da an war ich der Tank im Wort "Think Tank" und häufiger im Ausland als vorher, und zwar immer noch in den Ecken, wo's zwickt. Außerdem mit erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad, nämlich im Regelfall unbewaffnet und außerdem musste ich jetzt diplomatisch sein. Zum Glück gibt es dafür Fortbildungen und außerdem bin ich niemandem begegnet, mit dem ich früher aneinandergeraten wäre - vielleicht waren die Leute aber auch einfach nur höflich und haben das nicht thematisiert.  
Inzwischen arbeite ich nur noch im Innendienst und erstelle Analysen, mit welchen tendenziell undemokratischen Zeitgenossen die deutsche Wirtschaft gerade so noch ins Bett steigen darf.

Und wenn ich hier Wahrheit und Erfindung nicht wild gemischt hätte, würden jetzt schon ein paar ehemalige Kameraden meine Tür eintreten, um mich zu einem hochnotpeinlichen Verhör mitzunehmen. Oder um mich auf 'nen Kaffee einzuladen. Wer weiß das heutzutage schon.


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

@Mahoy: Ich wusste es. Du machst Analysen von Leuten! Machst du bei mir auch immer...


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2018)

Nach der Matura (Abitur) Hoch und Tiefbau studiert an einer FH, aber relativ schnell angebrochen weil mich der Studiengang langweilte mit der Zeit, dann Informatik studiert und nebenbei gearbeitet (meist bei Agenturen um für Telekomanbieter Verträge zu verkaufen und Ähnliches) und das Studium dann abgeschlossen.
Jetzt als Softwareentwickler im Backend (PHP, Restful API) tätig. 
Bin 24.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Mahoy: Ich wusste es. Du machst Analysen von Leuten! Machst du bei mir auch immer...



Wenigstens muss ich bei dir nicht einschätzen, ob man in deinem Einflussbereich eine Pumpenanlage aufbauen darf, ohne dass du damit später Mohnfelder bewässerst. Das hat was ungemein Entspannendes ...


----------



## NixxonVII (9. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Funktioniert wie normale Division mit Rest. Wo hakt es denn?



Finde das Thema einfach sehr unübersichtlich. Noch dazu kommt, dass das ganze relativ schnell durchgezogen wurde. Außerdem versuche ich immer noch mein seit der 10.Klasse anfangendes Defizit im allgemeinen mit Gleichungen aufzuarbeiten. Hatten da mal 1 Jahr nen Uni Prof. und der hat das für Schüler nicht ganz so verständlich erklärt. Also muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich in Mathe absoluter Durchschnitt bin...gammel da immer bei 9 Punkten rum =3+ und keine Ahnung egal was ich tu, ich bekomms net so richtig gebacken...

Mein Mathe muss aus Zahlen bestehen und nicht so halbes Deutsch sein. Sobald es um Zahlen geht ist alles kein Problem. 

Edit: Huiui, da haben aber viele einiges erlebt. Ist echt mal Interessant zu lesen. Das wir sogar nen Piloten unter uns haben...
Was ich noch krasser finde ist, dass ich den Thread heute Mittag afgemacht hab und wir jetzt bei 4 Seiten sind.....spammt da etwa jemand


----------



## compisucher (9. November 2018)

Ehemaliger Pilot, werter NixxonVII.
Bin da schon sein fast 30 Jahren draussen und da sich das alles am Ende des kalten Krieges abgespielt hatte, war das nicht jeden Tag wirklich lustig.
Immerhin hatte ich mit 24 schon die ersten grauen Haare und wurde zum Kettenraucher...
Mir tun die Kameraden von heute richtig leid, die am Hindukusch oder in Mali den Arsch für uns alle herhalten müssen.


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

@compi: Ich like mal deinen letzten Beitrag sozusagen "zu Fuß", weil die blöde Forensoftware uns hier diskriminiert.


----------



## compisucher (9. November 2018)

Merci gaussmath.
Ich nehme an in Bezug auf den letzten Satz, denn wenn ich z. B. dich (Mathematiker) oder all die anderen interessanten Berufslebensläufe so anschaue,
dann ist der meinige eher unspektakulär, maximal streberhaft (der ich früher tatsächlich war) und ich zolle allen größten Respekt, wie sie jeweils in ihrer Situation sich immer wieder aufgerappelt und nach vorne geschaut haben.

Gerade wenn einem Azubi am letzten Tag seiner Ausbildung gekündigt wird, einem jungen Kerl der davon träumt, seine bescheidenen Wünsche jetzt erfüllen zu können, das finde ich sooo schäbig und verantwortungslos vom Arbeitgeber..


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

Neee, Mathe ist nun wirklich nicht spektakulär. Jetzt mal ehrlich compi, du hast einen Kampfjet gesteuert und ich Zahlen auf Papier gemalt.. 



NixxonVII schrieb:


> Mein Mathe muss aus Zahlen bestehen und nicht so halbes Deutsch sein. Sobald es um Zahlen geht ist alles kein Problem.



OK, dann teile doch mal 1254 : (10 + 1), statt 1254 : 11, dann bekommst du ein Gefühl für die Polynomdivision. Man braucht das ja (u.a.), um Nullstellen abzuspalten von einem Polynom. Nullstellen sind übrigens die "Atome" der Polynome, denn sie setzen sich daraus zusammen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenigstens muss ich bei dir nicht einschätzen, ob  man in deinem Einflussbereich eine Pumpenanlage aufbauen darf, ohne dass  du damit später Mohnfelder bewässerst. Das hat was ungemein  Entspannendes ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Red dich mal nicht raus Mahoy. Ich kann mir schon denken, wo der Hammer hängt. Hast bestimmt  Fortbildungen im Bereich Profiling bekommen usw.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> > []... und später in die forensische Informatik gewechselt.
> 
> 
> Cool, was macht man damit später?



Die Bayrische Polizei hat gerade erst eine Info-Kampagne gestartet. IT bei der Bayerischen Polizei – Jobs und Karriere
Gesucht werden IT-Professionals (Umschreibung für System-/Netzwerkadministratoren), IT-Forensiker und IT-Kriminalisten. 

Die o.g. Berufbilder werden recht gut in den auf dem Youtube-Kanal veröffentlichten Infofilmen gezeigt. Wobei der Trailer mehr auf Aktion ausgelegt ist. 
Dein IT-Einsatz bei der Bayerischen Polizei: IT-Professional - Bayern -- YouTube
Dein IT-Einsatz bei der Bayerischen Polizei: IT-Forensiker - Bayern -- YouTube
Dein IT-Einsatz bei der Bayerischen Polizei: IT-Kriminalist - Bayern -- YouTube

Ich plane in die Richtung IT-Kriminalist gehen. Allerdings wohl in Sachsen, wenn es klappt und nicht noch mehr Skandale bei der sächs. Polizei/LKA rauskommen. 
Beim BKA gäbe es auch noch Möglichkeiten, in den anderen Bundesländern müssen die Stellen und Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten für IT-Leute erst noch geschaffen werden.





NixxonVII schrieb:


> Mein Mathe muss aus Zahlen bestehen und nicht so halbes Deutsch sein. Sobald es um Zahlen geht ist alles kein Problem.



Wobei Zahlen und Sachaufgaben noch gehen. Im Studium bin ich bei Gruppen und Körpern nicht mehr wirklich mitgekommen.


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Zahlen und Sachaufgaben noch gehen. Im Studium bin ich bei Gruppen und Körpern nicht mehr wirklich mitgekommen.



Ist doch ganz einfach. Ein Gruppe ist abgeschlossen hinsichtlich des Operators "*". Ein Ring hinsichtlich (*,+) und ein Körper zusätzlich hinsichtlich der Inversen Operatoren und zusätzlich noch kommutativ.


----------



## blautemple (9. November 2018)

Bin bis zur 11. Klasse aufm Gymi gewesen, aber nachdem ich dort dann mit Ansage durchgerasselt bin habe ich dann 2014 die Notbremse gezogen und eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration bei einer Mittelständischen Firma. Die Ausbildung habe ich 2017 abgeschlossen und seit dem arbeite ich Vollzeit in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb als Sysadmin. Parallel mache ich diverse Weiterbildungen im Bereich Microsoft.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (9. November 2018)

Ganz schön lustig was so aus einer Sammelthread Diskussion entstehen kann.

Dann bin ich hier ja wohl mit 22 Jahren der mit Abstand jüngste? Derzeit bin ich Vollzeitstudent "Molekualare Biotechnologie" --> darunter kann man sich Biochemie + Genetik vorstellen. Da wir entsprechend auch viel mit Technik zu tun haben, überschneiden sich die Interessensthemen auch mit so einigen News von der PCGH. Ich lese meistens dann die Hintergrundartikel, die dann auch eher wissenschaftlich sind. 

Nebenbei arbeite ich in der Immobilienakquise, irgendwie muss man sich den ganzen PC Kram ja auch als Student leisten können xD
Abgesehen davon gibt es wohl auch so einige "komischen" Zufälle, die sich da so in der Arbeit auftun, was Wissen zu PCs betrifft und sich doch manchmal mit PC Technik auskennen, von denen man es sich nicht erwartet.


----------



## blautemple (9. November 2018)

Ich bin auch erst 22 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> 53,5 Lenze jung...


Ich bin 42. Fast 43.


----------



## Duvar (9. November 2018)

Ach hier seid ihr und ich suche und suche vergewaltige die F5 Taste im Prozessorbereich...
Gestern wurde unser Hund angefallen, zum Glück nix passiert.
War leider nicht dabei und die Dame hat sich nicht mal entschuldigt bei meiner Frau für ihren bissigen Köter!
Ansonsten gab es heute Bohneneintopf mit Fleisch und Reis. (nix Fertiggericht). Bin ja ein guter Hobbykoch 
Jetzt erstmal nen Käffchen gönnen. Unseren kleinen Sammy haben wir nun ins Kinderzimmer verlegt, hatte vorhin seinen ersten Schlaf dort, mal sehen wie der kleine heute schläft da drin.
Ist 14 Monate alt mein Bub, gibt echt nix schöneres als Kinder, außer vllt neue Hardware (Spaß)


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist 14 Monate alt mein Bub, gibt echt nix schöneres als Kinder, außer vllt neue Hardware (Spaß)


Ja das ist eine sehr schöne Zeit. Unser ist schon fast 15.


----------



## Duvar (9. November 2018)

Ach und schaut endlich die Serie Norsemen auf Netflix an, falls ihr auf Comedy steht!
Für Gruselfans kann ich Spuk im Hillhouse empfehlen.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. November 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erst 22
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Dann bin ich immerhin nicht ganz der Jüngste! 



Duvar schrieb:


> Ach hier seid ihr und ich suche und suche vergewaltige die F5 Taste im Prozessorbereich...
> Gestern wurde unser Hund angefallen, zum Glück nix passiert.
> 
> War leider nicht dabei und die Dame hat sich nicht mal entschuldigt bei meiner Frau für ihren bissigen Köter!
> ...



Was für nen Hund hat die Dame gehabt? Bei uns in Österreich nehmen die Attacken von Listen-pflichtigen Hunden zu, weswegen die Politik sich jetzt sogar mal dazu entschieden hat, da die Regeln etwas zu verschärfen. Meistens ist es so, dass der Besitzer/Besitzerin betrunken ist und dann nicht entsprechend reagiert. Vor 3 Wochen hat deswegen ein 4 Jähriges Kind sterben müssen, weil der Rottweiler sich im Kopf "verfangen" hat...
Und ja, im kleinen Österreich im kleinen Wien passiert nicht mehr, dass solche Angriffe dann die "großen" News sind, ist bei uns ja ansonsten relativ sicher^^


----------



## Duvar (9. November 2018)

Halb hoher Mischling (weibchen) Rasse wissen wir nicht genau, einer mit Schlappohren...
Heute haben wir mitbekommen, dass der Hund auch einen weiteren angefallen hat vor kurzem...
Hier kommen leider sehr viele Hundehalter hin, weil die Gegend dazu einlädt, da weiß man nie was abgeht. (viel Grün etc)


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Red dich mal nicht raus Mahoy. Ich kann mir schon denken, wo der Hammer hängt. Hast bestimmt  Fortbildungen im Bereich Profiling bekommen usw.



Habe ich tatsächlich. Aber Mathematiker entziehen sich meinem Einschätzungsvermögen, falls dich das beruhigt.
Außerdem habe ich eine Dyskalkulie - was du beruflich machst, ist für mich also furchteinflößender, als ich es für dich jemals sein könnte.  


Ich finde es übrigens immer wieder faszinierend, wie viele unterschiedliche Werdegänge in solchen Threads zusammenkommen. Das ist jedes mal ein wohlverdienter Schlag ins Gesicht all jener, die ein sehr simples und zumeist negatives Bild von Computerspielern/Schraubern im Speziellen und von Nerds und Geeks im Allgemeinen haben.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich eine Dyskalkulie - was du beruflich machst, ist für mich also furchteinflößender, als ich es für dich jemals sein könnte.


Mathematik ist auch nicht so mein Ding.



> Ich finde es übrigens immer wieder faszinierend, wie viele unterschiedliche Werdegänge in solchen Threads zusammenkommen. Das ist jedes mal ein wohlverdienter Schlag ins Gesicht all jener, die ein sehr simples und zumeist negatives Bild von Computerspielern/Schraubern im Speziellen und von Nerds und Geeks im Allgemeinen haben.


Ja das finde ich auch interessant.


----------



## Duvar (9. November 2018)

Wollt ihr endlich mal wieder rauskommen aus dem Keller hier? 
Haben noch nicht unser tägliches Ryzen Gebet vollzogen.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wollt ihr endlich mal wieder rauskommen aus dem Keller hier?


Eine Bekannter User hier im Forum hat folgendes Zitat:

"Die Hölle, das sind die anderen..."


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wollt ihr endlich mal wieder rauskommen aus dem Keller hier?
> Haben noch nicht unser tägliches Ryzen Gebet vollzogen.



Ich fühl mich hier wohl. Ich glaube, ich ziehe hier ein.


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Habe ich tatsächlich. Aber Mathematiker entziehen sich meinem Einschätzungsvermögen, falls dich das beruhigt.
> Außerdem habe ich eine Dyskalkulie - was du beruflich machst, ist für mich also furchteinflößender, als ich es für dich jemals sein könnte.



Mathematik hat in dem Sinne nichts mit Rechnen zu tun. In der höheren Mathematik geht's um Strukturen. Große Mathematiker wie z.B. Gauß haben sogar abfällig übers Rechen gesprochen. Strukturen sind das A und O. Die Suche danach, bestehende Erkenntnisse auf fremde Gebiete anzuwenden, ist die höchste Kunst sozusagen. Ich behaupte sogar, dass jemand mit Dyskalkulie ein brillanter Mathematiker sein kann.

Im übrigen habe ich die These, dass das eh keiner so richtig versteht, man gewöhnt sich höchstens daran, auf diese bestimmte Weise zu denken. 

Wenn es einem vergönnt ist, hier und da einen tieferen Einblick zu gewinnen, kann das sehr ergreifend sein. Vielleicht ist das schwer nachvollziehbar, aber mathematische Strukturen können sehr erhabend sein. Ich bin nicht religiös, aber wenn etwas göttlich sein kann, dann das. So, jetzt aber Schluss mit dem Geschwafel.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

Naja, man muß schon ein mathematisches Grundverständnis haben und gut logisch denken können.
Und wenn man mit einfacher Mathematik schon Probleme hat, wie soll man dann höhere verstehen?
Ich habe selber früher mal Nachhilfe gehabt, weil ich nur noch Blackouts hatte und Bahnhof verstanden habe.
Mitlerweile, im Alter ist das besser geworden. Bis zur Oberstufe würde ich noch hinkriegen... aber alles darüber hinaus ist für mich Quälerei.
Entweder hat man dafür gute Gene oder nicht. Ich habe sie nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

Ja, es geht auch um Talente. Aber was auch Fakt ist: Mathematik wird in vorgegebenen, engen Schablonen in die Köpfe der Leute gepresst. Das muss auf eine bestimmte Weise geschehen und wer damit nicht kompatibel ist, ist unfähig. 

Was ist eigentlich logisches Denken? In der Mathematik gibt's Konzepte jenseits der Logik (was wir darunter verstehen normalerweise). Es geht um Strukturen. Addieren können sogar Papageien. Dir hat vermutlich keiner Wege gezeigt, die abseits der engen Schablonen liegen.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich logisches Denken? In der Mathematik gibt's Konzepte jenseits der Logik (was wir darunter verstehen normalerweise). Es geht um Strukturen. Addieren können sogar Papageien. Dir hat vermutlich keiner Wege gezeigt, die abseits der engen Schablonen liegen.


Ich habe das Talent, wenn es einfache Lösungen gibt, nicht die einfache sondern die komplizierte zu wählen.


----------



## gaussmath (9. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe das Talent, wenn es einfache Lösungen gibt, nicht die einfache sondern die komplizierte zu wählen.



Tja, du wirst lachen. Ich bin auch so, ich denke oftmals viel zu kompliziert. Ich habe mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, einfachere Ansätze zu denken oder zu finden. Das ist übrigens auch eine Gabe, wenn man das kann.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. November 2018)

Ob man Mathematik kann oder nicht liegt sicher einerseits an der "Grundbegabung", wobei die Schule bzw. der Lehrer sicher einen Großteil dazu beiträgt, ob man das Fach letztendlich mag oder nicht. Ich mochte meine Mathematik Professor alle, die auch überaus kompetent waren (in der Oberstufe hat meine Mathematik Professorin "nebenbei" auch noch an der Uni Mathematik unterrichtet) und jetzt in der Biochemie brauche ich es auch öfters und ich gehöre zu den glücklichen Studenten, die Mathematik mögen. 

Aber direkt leicht fallen tut mir das auch nicht, ich muss auch ganz normal üben. Aber es ist dann cool, sich komplexe Sachen ausrechnen zu können, auf denen unser Weltverständnis fundiert.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mathematik hat in dem Sinne nichts mit Rechnen zu tun.



Dyskalkulie auch nicht unbedingt, obwohl es hauptsächlich eine arithmetische Schwäche ist. Ich bekomme die Grundrechenarten ganz gut hin, brauche allerdings deutlich länger, weil ...



> In der höheren Mathematik geht's um Strukturen.



... sich mir selbst einfache Strukturen nur schwer erschließen: Mechanismus pur. Analytik an sich klappt aber logischerweise, sonst wäre ich in meinem Job fehl am Platz.



> Ich behaupte sogar, dass jemand mit Dyskalkulie ein brillanter Mathematiker sein kann.



Dem steht sogar nachweislich nichts grundsätzlich entgegen. Außer natürlich, dass man in aller Regel zuerst in der Schule mit Mathematik in Berührung kommt, Rechnen dort zwingend dazugehört und Misserfolge dabei einem das große Ganze verleiden können.
Dementsprechend merkt man dann auch am ehesten in naturwissenschaftlichen Fächern (insbesondere Physik), dass etwas nicht stimmt: Selbst komplexe Theorien leuchten voll ein, aber schon bei simplen Formeln und Berechnungen - obwohl diese an sich den gleichen Sachverhalt ausdrücken bzw. diesem zugrunde liegen - setzt es aus bzw. man braucht deutlich länger.



> Vielleicht ist das schwer nachvollziehbar, aber mathematische Strukturen können sehr erhabend sein. Ich bin nicht religiös, aber wenn etwas göttlich sein kann, dann das.



Dem kann ich nicht widersprechen. Für bestimmte Strukturen (bzw. deren Darstellungsweise) quasi blind zu, heißt ja nicht, dass man universelle Muster nicht anderswo erkennt. Für mich ist das in Sprache, Mimik und Gestik. 



> So, jetzt aber Schluss mit dem Geschwafel.



Genau dafür sind doch die Rumpelkammer und dieser Thread da.


----------



## chaotium (9. November 2018)

Bin jetzt 9 Jahre in der Berufswelt, aber ab und zu erlebt man immernoch sachen wo man einfach denkt, das kann doch net war sein.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Tja, du wirst lachen. Ich bin auch so, ich denke oftmals viel zu kompliziert. Ich habe mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, einfachere Ansätze zu denken oder zu finden. Das ist übrigens auch eine Gabe, wenn man das kann.


Sprache liegt mir mehr. Wobei ich manchmal auch sehr schreibfaul bin und mir hin und wieder auch nichts sinnvolles einfällt. Dann fasse ich mich sehr kurz.
Naja, wir denken ja meistens (im Alltag) auch in Wörtern und Bildern, und nicht in Zahlen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. November 2018)

Also ich bin her denke ich der jüngste mit meinen zarten 18 Jahren 

Habe mit 13 angefangen Zeitungen auszutragen, um mir meinen ersten PC selber zu finanzieren.

Habe dann 2016 meinen qualifizierten Realschulabschluss gemacht und mache im Moment meine Ausbildung zum Augenoptiker. Bin aktuell im dritten Jahr und Mai 2019 sind wahrscheinlich die Prüfungen. Wenn ich bestehe bin ich endlich freiiiiii 

Danach ist ein Jahr Fachoberschule geplant (kann mit einer abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung auf 1 Jahr verkürzt werden) und daraufhin möchte ich Optotechnik und Bildverarbeitung studieren. Und dann hoffentlich viel Geld scheffeln um mir meine Rente privat zu finanzieren damit ich nicht bis 72 buckeln muss um dann mit 74 an nem Herzstecker zu sterben. Achja Sorgen hat man


----------



## Elistaer (9. November 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Habe ich tatsächlich. Aber Mathematiker entziehen sich meinem Einschätzungsvermögen, falls dich das beruhigt.
> Außerdem habe ich eine Dyskalkulie - was du beruflich machst, ist für mich also furchteinflößender, als ich es für dich jemals sein könnte.
> 
> 
> Ich finde es übrigens immer wieder faszinierend, wie viele unterschiedliche Werdegänge in solchen Threads zusammenkommen. Das ist jedes mal ein wohlverdienter Schlag ins Gesicht all jener, die ein sehr simples und zumeist negatives Bild von Computerspielern/Schraubern im Speziellen und von Nerds und Geeks im Allgemeinen haben.


Bei deinem Beruf könnte ich fast mit machen, als Restaurantfachmann darf man auch den Gästen von der Stirn ablesen was sie möchten.

Ich hatte einmal einen Gast der kommt zu mir "bier" ich stelle ihm ein alkolfreies auf den Tresen und er schaut mich nur komisch an, wohlgemerkt wurde ihm vorher erklärt das wir 4 Bier Sorten in dem Betrieb haben er bekommt es dennoch nicht hin seine Bestellung zu spezifizieren.


@Compu

Du hast fast den gleichen Beruf wie ein YouTuber dem ich gerne Zuschaue dieser ist noch aktiv bei der Bundeswehr als Ausbilder von der BO105 bzw PA BO zum Tieger gewechselt.

Ja die Biographien hier lesen sich wie in dem Film "Hacker" aus den 80er Jahren als man vom Schuljungen bis zum Anzugträger alle sieht die sich da in der Gruppe einloggen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (10. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja ja, kann ja nicht jeder U-Bahn Pilot sein. Es muss auch die normalen Leute geben.


"Vorsicht am Gleis 6, Türen schließen und Zug hebt ab". 
Schon mein Standardspruch beim Abfahren aus der Kehranlage. 



NixxonVII schrieb:


> Finde das Thema einfach sehr unübersichtlich. Noch dazu kommt, dass das ganze relativ schnell durchgezogen wurde. Außerdem versuche ich immer noch mein seit der 10.Klasse anfangendes Defizit im allgemeinen mit Gleichungen aufzuarbeiten. Hatten da mal 1 Jahr nen Uni Prof. und der hat das für Schüler nicht ganz so verständlich erklärt.


Ich fand Mathe bis zur 10. Klasse auch noch ganz ok. Danach ging es mit meinen Mathenoten aber (sehr) steil bergab. Mit viel Mühe aufm MSA-Zeugnis die 3 gepackt. In meiner alten schulischen Ausbildung hat mir das Abitur-Mathe aber das Fachabitur verhagelt. Deutsch 2, Englisch 2, Mathe 5 (Vornote 4.5, Prüfung 5)... 

Wobei Matheunterricht seit der 10. Klasse irgendwie echt einschläfernd war. Meine ich völlig ernst - ich bin fast jede Stunde eingeschlafen. Aber auch nur in Mathe. Das Problem war in der alten Ausbildung nicht sooo lange da, aber das gabs auch mal.
Zusätzlich halt ebenfalls das Problem, dass wir einen ehemaligen Physik-Professor als Mathelehrer hatten. Der Typ hatte wirklich extrem viel Ahnung, jedoch kam der mit einer unrealistischen Erwartungshaltung daher. Meine kleine Matheschwäche hat mir dann natürlich auch das Leben in Physik schwer gemacht. 

Grundsätzlich komme ich mit dem Alltagsmathe (Plus/Minus/Mal/Geteilt/Prozentrechnung/Dreisatz/Geld) gut aus. Nur mit dem ganzen wissenschaftlich-theoretischem Bullshit nicht. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Bayrische Polizei hat gerade erst eine Info-Kampagne gestartet. IT bei der Bayerischen Polizei – Jobs und Karriere
> Gesucht werden IT-Professionals (Umschreibung für System-/Netzwerkadministratoren), IT-Forensiker und IT-Kriminalisten.


Also bei allem Respekt für deine Leistungen und vorallem diese Zukunftsaussichten, allerdings finde ich es angesichts bezüglich der Grundgesetze grenzwertigen neuen Polizeigesetze schon ziemlich hart, dieses System in den aktuellen Zeiten hierzulande politischer Instabilität zu unterstützen. 

Bei stabilen Strukturen: Kein Thema. Aber aktuell ist die Politik so instabil, dass ich echt Angst bekomme, dass entsprechende Befugnisse und Mittel irgendwann mal in falsche Hände geraten könnten. 
Gerade so angesichts deiner Einstellung zu Privatsphäre und Datenschutz sehe ich da auch gewisse Widersprüche zu deiner Arbeit. 

Trotzdem: Echt geil was du auf die Beine gestellt hast. Noch sicherer kann ein Job nicht sein - Polizei UND IT... Beides Tätigkeitsfelder, die niemals durch Maschinen ersetzt werden können.


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Also bei allem Respekt für deine Leistungen und vorallem diese Zukunftsaussichten, allerdings finde ich es angesichts bezüglich der Grundgesetze grenzwertigen neuen Polizeigesetze schon ziemlich hart, dieses System in den aktuellen Zeiten hierzulande politischer Instabilität zu unterstützen.



Das sehe ich anders. Wenn nicht die Leute mit Gewissen solche Positionen anstreben, werden sie von/mit Leuten ohne Gewissen besetzt. Dann werden die Strukturen zunehmend clandestin und das kann nicht gesund sein.

Also, lieber jemanden bei der bayrischen "IT-Knüppelgarde" , der gesunde Vorstellungen vom Thema hat, intern vielleicht mal den Mund aufmacht und wenn's hart auf hart kommt Schweinereien nach außen durchsticht, als wenn da irgendwann nur willige Schergen sitzen.


----------



## NixxonVII (10. November 2018)

So jetzt muss ich BlackAcetal mal so halb vom Thron schmeissen. Bin nämlich auch erst...oder schon 18 
Und ich befinde mich grade in der 13. Klasse eines Wirtschaftsgymnasiums, mache jetzt  dann mein Abitur und bin auch vom Schnitt noch relativ gut. Mathe ist halt so naja geht und irgendwie mogel ich mich da mit ner 3 durch...

Bin leider noch dazu der klassische Streber und das geht meinen Kumpels tierischst auf den Wecker, weil wenn man dann über Noten spricht, freuen sich alle über ihre 2,7er Schnitte(Nicht das das schlecht wäre) und dann komm ich mit meiner 1,5 daher....

Aber mir war es halt wichtig, dass ich nachher so ziemlich alles machen könnte, was ich will. Auch wenn ich merke, dass die Motivation seit der 11. ziemlich nachgelassen hat, versuche ich weiter mein bestes. Weil Ausruhen kann ich mich auch nach  der Schule...

Tja und ganz entgegen meinem Streber-Image arbeite ich noch bei McDonald´s an der Kasse auf 450Euronen Basis, weil Hardware will finanziert werden. Und ich freue mich grade ungemein drüber, dass BeQuiet! mein sirrendes Straight Power 10 durch ein Straight Power 11 ersetzt hat...gelobet sei der Expressaustausch.

Das was der liebe @Mahoy gemacht hat klingt für mich seeehr interessant. Und die Richtung IT Forensik bei der Polizei macht mir etwas Angst. Obwohl ich auch schon an Cyber-Defence beim Bund gedacht habe...aber eigentlich auchnur weil mein Vater Soldat ist...


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei ich manchmal auch sehr schreibfaul bin und mir hin und wieder auch nichts sinnvolles einfällt. Dann fasse ich mich sehr kurz.



Ich bin immer sehr schreibfaul und fasse mich kurz. 

Aber unser Prof. für digitale Forensik meinte ein gutes Gutachten in diesem Bereich ist max. 10 Seiten lang.


----------



## airXgamer (11. November 2018)

Tja, dann schreibe ich hier auch mal was rein 

Bin noch keine 20 und studiere gerade Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen Schwerpunkt Maschinenbau, mal schauen was draus wird 
Ansonsten komme ich sowohl aus der Kleinflugzeug/Segelflugzeugecke (in echt) als auch aus der Flugsimulatorecke.

Es ist doch immer wieder interessant wie bunt die Welt der Hardware Nerds ist, hier laufen Leute aus vielen Ecken, Bereichen und Altersstufen rum und hauen sich dabei meist noch nicht mal gegenseitig den Deckel ein, wie das in anderen Foren leider ständig passiert. 

@Mahoy: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 1000 Beiträgen


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> DKK007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Bayrische Polizei hat gerade erst eine Info-Kampagne gestartet. IT bei der Bayerischen Polizei – Jobs und Karriere
> ...



Ja die Polizeigesetze, die aktuell beschlossen werden sind ziemlich Grenzwertig und ich bin auch gegen den Einsatz des Staatstrojaners. Insbesondere, weil man dort auch als "Anwender" Rechtsunsicherheit hat. Wie man das System infiltrieren darf, ist in den Gesetzen überhaupt nicht geregelt, also z.B. welche Exploits genutzt werden dürfen. Das dafür eventuell noch eine extra Verwaltungsvorschrift existiert, habe ich bisher auch im Studium noch nicht gehört. 
Ich hoffe deshalb auch, dass diese Polizeigesetze und der Einsatz des Staatstrojaners im BKA-Gesetz sowie nach §100b StPO vom Bundesverfassungsgericht überprüft werden. 

Wobei mir ein Job beim Verfassungsschutz auch zu zweifelhaft ist. Insbesondere mit NSU, Nichtermittlung zur NSA-Spionage und den Ansichten von Maaßen usw.. 
 Aktuell haben die bei uns in der Hochschule Werbeplakate für MINT-Jobs beim BfV aufgestellt. Nachdem der Chef gefeuert wurde, scheint dort wohl dringender Fachkräftebedarf zu bestehen. 


Ansonsten so zur Zukunft: Langfristig zum BKA und in den höheren Dienst wechseln und nach 40 Dienstjahren entspannt mit 67 in Pension gehen. Ansonsten je nachdem was sich ergibt neben dem Dienst noch ein paar Forensiktools programmieren, die sich teuer an Polizeibehörden lizenzieren lassen. Wobei ich die Opensource machen würde, dann ist der Code überprüfbar und damit das Ergebnis gerichtsverwertbar und zukünftige Informatik-/Forensik-Studenten könnten sich kostenfrei damit vertraut machen.  

Meine Anfrage nach einer Demoversion von Nuix, auf die ich durch einen ZDF-Artikel aufmerksam geworden bin, ist bis heute unbeantwortet. An der Hochschule haben wir Lizenzen für XWays.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2018)

Irgendwo hatten wir hier schon mal einen Thread dazu was die Herrschaften hier so arbeiten. 
Bei mir hat sich das auch noch nicht geändert: (Embedded)SW-Entwickler unter 30 mit 9 Jahren Berufserfahrung dank Berufsbegleitenden Facharbeiter+Bachelor+Master in Mechatronik. Der eher allgemeine Ingenieurshintergrund sorgt auch schon mal für Verwunderung wenn "der Softwerker" Anmerkungen zum Spritzguss hat.

Für den Rest des Jahres haben die allobersten entschieden dass die Entwicklung das Unternehmen am besten weiter bringen indem sie ihre Überstunden reduzieren "ohne das Projektgeschäft zu gefährden". Irgendwie sind die immernoch der Ansicht die 160h extra hätte man aus reiner Bosheit gemacht . 
Naja, jedenfalls hab ich mir zumindest mal alle Montage frei genommen  .


----------



## pedi (12. November 2018)

ich arbeite auf einem wertstoffhof. eines tages kam ein kunde, der sein papier, pappe, verpackungskunststoff usw. entsorgt hatte, und wollte wissen, wo er ein altes zelt entsorgen könne.
"das ist sperrmüll, und geht über die waage" "muss ich das bezahlen?" " ja, 12 cent pro kilo" "waaaaaaas, zu euch deppen komm ich nicht mehr" "dann losches, pfiadi".
leute gibts.


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für den Rest des Jahres haben die allobersten entschieden dass die Entwicklung das Unternehmen am besten weiter bringen indem sie ihre Überstunden reduzieren "ohne das Projektgeschäft zu gefährden". Irgendwie sind die immernoch der Ansicht die 160h extra hätte man aus reiner Bosheit gemacht .
> Naja, jedenfalls hab ich mir zumindest mal alle Montage frei genommen  .



Wobei du dir jetzt auch Resturlaub, den du nicht nehmen konntest, auszahlen lassen kannst. EuGH zu Urlaubsabgeltung: Auszahlung auch ohne Antrag


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. November 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> ich arbeite auf einem wertstoffhof. eines tages kam ein kunde, der sein papier, pappe, verpackungskunststoff usw. entsorgt hatte, und wollte wissen, wo er ein altes zelt entsorgen könne.
> "das ist sperrmüll, und geht über die waage" "muss ich das bezahlen?" " ja, 12 cent pro kilo" "waaaaaaas, zu euch deppen komm ich nicht mehr" "dann losches, pfiadi".
> leute gibts.



Vorallem son Zelt wiegt doch kaum was


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei du dir jetzt auch Resturlaub, den du nicht nehmen konntest, auszahlen lassen kannst. EuGH zu Urlaubsabgeltung: Auszahlung auch ohne Antrag


Da ging es um Resturlaub bei Kündigung


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer sehr schreibfaul und fasse mich kurz.
> 
> Aber unser Prof. für digitale Forensik meinte ein gutes Gutachten in diesem Bereich ist max. 10 Seiten lang.


Bei mir sind es dann schon mal Einzeiler.

Edit: Wobei ich in der Menge im Internet schon viel schreibe. Weil ich viel schriftlich kommuniziere.


----------



## Mottekus (12. November 2018)

Moin zusammen. Da mache ich mal mit. Aktuell habe ich mit 33 Jahren nochmal ne Ausbildung angefangen. Bin gelernter Verwaltungsfachangestellter und habe bis ende 08/18 in einer Ausländerbehörde gearbeitet im Bereich Asyl und Abschiebung. Seit 09/18 mache ich dann ne Ausbildung für den gehobenen kommunalen Verwaltungsdienst mit Beamtenlaufbahn.

Bin froh aus dem Bereich endlich weg zu sein


----------



## Rage1988 (12. November 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ob man Mathematik kann oder nicht liegt sicher einerseits an der "Grundbegabung", wobei die Schule bzw. der Lehrer sicher einen Großteil dazu beiträgt, ob man das Fach letztendlich mag oder nicht.



Ich behaupte mal, dass es hauptsächlich an den Lehrern liegt.
in der 5., 6. und 7. Klasse im Gymnasium hatte ich den gleichen Lehrer. Das war ein recht alter Lehrer, der sein Schema, dass er schon seit Jahrzehnten so macht, durchprügelt und sein Vorgehen war teilweise auch ziemlich einschüchternd.
In der Zeit hatte ich (und einige andere in den Klassen auch) ziemlich zu kämpfen, dass ich wegen Mathe nicht durchfalle.

Später hatte ich andere Lehrer und die haben das anscheinend besser erklährt und vermittelt. Letztendlich war Mathe dann sogar eines meiner Lieblingsfächer und ich habe sogar mein Abi in Mathe gemacht.

Eine gewisse Grundbegabung gehört sicherlich dazu, aber wenn der Lehrer es nicht anständig vermitteln kann, haben die, die diese Grundbegabung nicht gleich mitbringen, keine Chance.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Eine gewisse Grundbegabung gehört sicherlich dazu, aber wenn der Lehrer es nicht anständig vermitteln kann, haben die, die diese Grundbegabung nicht gleich mitbringen, keine Chance.


Das stimmt. Vom Lehrer hängt viel ab.
Aber ich hatte damals einfach nur Blackouts und gar keinen Spaß an Mathe. Egal bei welchem Lehrer. Das war wohl ein pubertärer Durchhänger oder so.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2018)

In Deutschland ist es halt auch "in" Mathe nicht zu können. Jeder Schauspieler etc. brüstet sich bei Fragen nach der Schulzeit geradezu damit. So ein Grundklima hilft auch nicht gerade bei der Eigenmotivation.


----------



## shadie (12. November 2018)

Lustige Berufserfahrungen?

Sehr lustig fand ich es damals im Praktikum zum Mechatroniker bei BMW.
Als der Stift, der nicht grad der hellste war, nen Ölwechsel machen sollte und gesagt bekam.

"Pass auf, da kommt gleich ein schwarzer Stift aus dem Loch, den musst du greifen ansonsten geht der kaputt".

Gesagt getan, er dreht auf, Öl kommt, er greift rein.

Danach wurde sich in der Halle gegenseitig mit WD40 besprüht. 


Frage mich immer noch warum ich jetzt im Büro gelandet bin


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2018)

Bei mir hat es jetzt aber auch ein paar Sekunden gebraucht bis ich den gerafft habe


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Früher aufn Bau mußte der Lehrling auch schon mal ein "Augenmaß" holen.


----------



## NixxonVII (12. November 2018)

War aber gut...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. November 2018)

Unser Mathelehrer sagte immer,, Die Mathematik ist ein Spielzeug dass uns der liebe Gott zugeworfen hat um uns im Jammertal unserer Existenz zu beglücken''....War/ist wahrscheinlich auch der einzige Lehrer überhaupt für den keine Lehrpläne und keine Vorschriften gelten. Alles was er bemängelte wurde sofort verändert. Wohl eine der angsteinfößendsten Personen überhaupt aber auch ein guter Lehrer mit leider nicht sehr verständlichen Definitionen.

2012 für ein Jahr ein ,,Praktikum in der Finanzbranche'' absolviert (Ausgaben einer der größten Gilden in einem Online Spiel berechnet). War ein ziemlich lustiges Hobby auch wenns dafür kein Geld gab. Die Geschichten die immer erzählt wurden haben für alles entschädigt

Nach meinem Abitur (ich kann auch kein Mathe) habe ich direkt eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration angefangen. Zwischendurch habe ich mal alles mögliche angefangen und Praktika in den Bereichen ,,Haustechnik'', Softwareentwicklung'', ,,Lehramt'' und ,,Systemadministration'' gemacht. 
Meine Stärken in der Schule lagen immer im Bereich Sprachen (Französisch, Spanisch, Englisch). Französisch und Spanisch kann ich mittlerweile nur noch in Texten verstehen aber ich könnte jetzt keinen Vortrag mehr in den Sprachen halten. Auch in Englisch haperts mittlerweile beim Übersetzen eines Seitenlangen Interviews aber das mache ich sowiso nur ganz selten.

Mittlerweile werden die Sprachen aber auch immer mehr auseinandergenommen und verändert ,sodass da einige lustige Geschichten zusammenkommen. Sieht man ja auch ab und zu im Forum


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Meine Stärken in der Schule lagen immer im Bereich Sprachen (Französisch, Spanisch, Englisch). Französisch und Spanisch kann ich mittlerweile nur noch in Texten verstehen aber ich könnte jetzt keinen Vortrag mehr in den Sprachen halten. Auch in Englisch haperts mittlerweile beim Übersetzen eines Seitenlangen Interviews aber das mache ich sowiso nur ganz selten.


Französisch habe ich früher gleich nach ein Jahr abgewählt. Lag aber hauptsächlich an der Lehrerin die hat mir den Spaß versaut.
In Englisch war ich immer gut - sehr gut. Aber habe einiges verlernt. Sprechen tu ich fast nie Englisch. 
Texte kann ich noch größtenteils übersetzen.
Ansonsten mag ich romanischen Sprachen wie italienisch, spanisch und portugiesisch. Aber ich werde die in meinem Leben wohl nicht mehr lernen... mein Gedächtnis hat stark nachgelassen.


----------



## SnaxeX (12. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass es hauptsächlich an den Lehrern liegt.
> in der 5., 6. und 7. Klasse im Gymnasium hatte ich den gleichen Lehrer. Das war ein recht alter Lehrer, der sein Schema, dass er schon seit Jahrzehnten so macht, durchprügelt und sein Vorgehen war teilweise auch ziemlich einschüchternd.
> In der Zeit hatte ich (und einige andere in den Klassen auch) ziemlich zu kämpfen, dass ich wegen Mathe nicht durchfalle.
> 
> ...



Da die Forensoftware uns diskriminiert - siehe mein zitat als „Gefällt mir“.


Was das Mathematik für viele betrifft war bei mir englisch —> mein ehemaliger Englisch Professor war auch relativ alt und hat gefühlt Englisch aus dem letzten Jahrhundert gemacht.

Als ich dann wegen Englisch eine „Ehrenrunde“ drehen durfte und ich somit eine neue Englisch Professorin bekam, gingen meine Noten hoch. Wobei ich da noch immer bei der ersten Klausuren Probleme hatte, das Fach lag mir einfach nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Meine Stärken in der Schule lagen immer im Bereich Sprachen (Französisch, Spanisch, Englisch). Französisch und Spanisch kann ich mittlerweile nur noch in Texten verstehen aber ich könnte jetzt keinen Vortrag mehr in den Sprachen halten. Auch in Englisch haperts mittlerweile beim Übersetzen eines Seitenlangen Interviews aber das mache ich sowiso nur ganz selten.



Außer Englisch braucht man die anderen Fremdsprachen meistens nur im Urlaub. Da geht schon viel verloren. Von meinem Französisch, das ich bis zu 12. hatte ist auch nicht mehr viel übrig. Einen Satz bekomme ich kaum noch zusammen, aber verstehe noch recht viel. Habe in den letzten Jahren im Vgl. deutlich mehr Spanisch gesprochen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Früher aufn Bau mußte der Lehrling auch schon mal ein "Augenmaß" holen.



Und Knackschrauben, Getriebesand, die Luftpumpe für den hartgummibereiften Gabelstapler ...


----------



## Elistaer (12. November 2018)

Bei mir war es die Blaue Farbe für Forelle blau oder die Kümmelspalt Maschine. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. November 2018)

Bei mir waren das die Optischen Achsen. Am ersten Tag der Ausbildung glaubt man so ziemlich alles


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und Knackschrauben, Getriebesand, die Luftpumpe für den hartgummibereiften Gabelstapler ...


Die kenne ich auch noch!

Oder eine Radienfeile.


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und Knackschrauben, Getriebesand, die Luftpumpe für den hartgummibereiften Gabelstapler ...



Bei den ITlern sind es halt Sachen wie das WLan-Kabel.


----------



## Cleriker (13. November 2018)

Ich lese hier fleißig mit und finde spannend was es so zu lesen gibt, aber... Was zum Henker!?!

Noten sind doch nicht dafür da zu bewerten wieviel Spaß ihr bei etwas habt. Ich hab gefühlt in jedem dritten post gelesen dass "es mir den Spaß daran verdorben hat", der Lehrer dies, die Professoren das... Leistung bedeutet ja nicht zuletzt auch dann weiter zu kommen und gut zu sein, wenn es keinen Spaß macht, man unmotiviert ist, es maximal schwierig ist, usw. Das ist ja das was man leistet, nicht nur der Grad des Verständnisses. Oder seht ihr das wirklich anders? 

Edit
Bitte nicht falsch auffassen. Das soll niemanden hier kritisieren, ich bin wirklich interessiert daran diese Aussagen zu verstehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich lese hier fleißig mit und finde spannend was es so zu lesen gibt, aber... Was zum Henker!?!
> 
> Noten sind doch nicht dafür da zu bewerten wieviel Spaß ihr bei etwas habt. Ich hab gefühlt in jedem dritten post gelesen dass "es mir den Spaß daran verdorben hat", der Lehrer dies, die Professoren das... Leistung bedeutet ja nicht zuletzt auch dann weiter zu kommen und gut zu sein, wenn es keinen Spaß macht, man unmotiviert ist, es maximal schwierig ist, usw. Das ist ja das was man leistet, nicht nur der Grad des Verständnisses. Oder seht ihr das wirklich anders?
> 
> ...


Es ist doch klar, dass wenn einen etwas Spaß macht und man motiviert ist, man leichter, schneller und besser lernt.

Und für mich ist ein guter Lehrer jemand der nicht nur nüchtern und konsequent seinen Stoff durchdrückt, sondern auch Schüler motiviert und den Unterricht interessant gestaltet.


----------



## compisucher (14. November 2018)

Noten sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Bin ja noch "oldfashioned" und für mich persönlich waren Noten bzw. das Erzielen von passablen Noten ein "notwendiges Übel" zum Erreichen des Schulabschlusses.
"Gefühlt" wurde zu meiner Zeit eher tatsächlich nur der Leistungsstand abgerufen und "gefühlt"spielen heutzutage verstärkt subjektive Themen (der Lehrer mag mich nicht) eine Rolle.
Ob dies tatsächlich so ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Wir hatten uns z. B. dafür entschlossen, unsere kleine Tochter bis zur 9. Klasse auf eine Montessori-Schule zu schicken, damit dieser unsägliche Leistungsdruck abgemildert wird.
Was aber auch nur relativ ist, da die notwendigen Prüfungen (ohne Note) dennoch von regulären Lehrern vom nahen Gymnasium abgehalten werden.
Da steht dann drinnen: Leistungsstand entspricht Gymnasium oder Mittelschule oberes/mittleres/unteres Level, also auch wieder eine Art Benotung und es ist letztlich irrelevant ob man eine 1,5 oder 1,8 oder eine 3,4 oder 3,8 umgerechnet hätte.

Meine Erfahrung ist die, wenn der Schulabschluss im passablen Mittelfeld liegt, schaut kein einziger Personaler auf die tatsächliche Note.

So ein Zeugnis ist letztlich einzig ein Indikator, ob derjenige passabel mit 
a) Leistungsdruck umgehen kann
b) lernen will oder kann
c) familiären Support während der Schulzeit erfährt

was sich dann im Vorstellungsgespräch i,. d. R. herauskristallisiert.


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist die, wenn der Schulabschluss im passablen Mittelfeld liegt, schaut kein einziger Personaler auf die tatsächliche Note.



Ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gehen, denn von mir hat nie jemand die Schulabschlussnote wissen oder mein Schulabschlusszeugnis sehen wollen. Bei Bewerbung um eine Stelle interessiert das kein Aas mehr, interessant ist dann immer der höchste erreichte Abschluss, womit die finale Schulnote allenfalls interessant ist, wenn man sich um ein heiß begehrten Ausbildungsplatz bemüht oder einen Studiengang mit strengem NC anstrebt.

Und selbst die sterben ja allmählich aus, weil sich allerorten allmählich die Erkenntnis durchsetzt, dass die Benotung der Lernleistung in einem bestimmten Lebensabschnitt, in dem schulisches (!) Lernen nur einen Teil der "Menschwerdung" ausmacht, keine Aussage über die Eignung einer Person erlaubt und man sich die Leute doch besser selbst anschauen und anhören sollte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2018)

Und dann gibt es Firmen, da wird man unter 1,X nicht mal zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen, weil es einfach zu viele Bewerber gibt.


----------



## compisucher (14. November 2018)

Hmmm...
die meinige Baubranche mag evtl. hier abweichend vom Rest der Berufsgruppen sein, jedoch habe ich es immer sehr begrüßt, 
wenn ein engagierter Bewerber mir nicht per Post irgendeine Hochglanzbewerbung zugeschickt hat, sondern das Sekretariat so lange genervt hat, 
bis die meine Mailadresse herausgerückt haben und ich den Papierkram nebst Mobilnummer direkt bekommen habe.
Das wurde grundsätzlich mit einem Vorstellungsgespräch völlig unabhängig von der Papierlage belohnt.

Und meine besten Bauleiter waren und sind nicht die, die einen 1,1 Uni-Abschluss + 10 Jahre Auslandsstudium hatten, sondern die, 
die mit dreckigen Händen und verschwitzter Kleidung um 18-19 Uhr direkt von der Baustelle bei mir noch im Büro auftauchten.

Lernen kann man fast alles, es kommt aber immer auf den Menschen selber an.
Wenn ich das Gefühl habe/hatte, er ist ehrlich und fleissig und passt ins Team, hat der Bewerber immer eine Job bekommen, selbst wenn mal kein direkter Bedarf da war.


----------



## Seeefe (14. November 2018)

Ich persönlich kriege ja bei Pauschalisierungen einen Hals. 

Weder kann man sagen, jeder mit einem Zeugnis jehnseits der 3,0 ist ein Vollidiot, noch jeder 1,0 Absolvent ist ein Genie. Das funktioniert in beide Richtungen, nämlich perfekt.


----------



## Darkearth27 (14. November 2018)

Ich erzähle mal eine kurze Story aus dem Kundensupport aus der ehemaligen Firma (gibts nicht mehr) wo ich mal gearbeitet habe.

Wir haben komplett PC's verkauft die in der Firma zusammengebaut wurden. Nach einer weile erreichte uns eine Retoure (halbes Jahr alt) mit einer kurzen Fehlerbeschreibung des Kunden.

*"Hallo, mein PC stinkt, bitte machen Sie das es aufhört ich benötige den Rechner."* 
Der genaue Wortlaut war ein anderer aber ich wollte es nicht wirklich so schreiben wie es ankam, sonst hätte man es nicht verstanden 

Alles klar werter Kunde, eine genauere Beschreibung eines Problems habe ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt, glaube ich, noch nie erhalten.
Rechner erstmal von außen begutachtet und man sah sofort durch das "halbe" Sichtfenster, das der Kunde selbst in dem Gehäuse noch "herumgefummelt" hat.

Nach öffnen der Seite stach uns schon ein fauliger Geruch entgegen. Ein kurzer Blick und man konnte eine tote, fast schon vollständig verweste Maus sehen.

Nach regem Schriftverkehr mit dem Besitzer des Rechners kam herraus, dass dieser sein Computer oft offen gelassen hatte und Katzenbesitzer sei. 
Naja, hat die Katze wohl gesehen, dass dort ein "gutes Versteck" sein könnte und hat ihr Abendessen dort kurzerhand versteckt.

Zu dumm nur, dass der Besitzer dies nicht mitbekommen hat und den Rechner zu gemacht hatte.. 
Wir hatten jedenfalls Spaß in der Werkstatt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. November 2018)

Zum Thema Noten kann ich ebenfalls was erzählen. Eine ehemalige Klassenkameradin bei mir in der Realschule ist wirklich nicht die hellste, das merkt man schon, wenn man mit ihr redet. Ich meine sie ist nett und hat nen guten Charakter aber ziemlich begriffsstutzig. Immerhin hatte sie nen 1er Realschulabschluss hingelegt aber auch nur, weil sie nach eigener Aussage seit der 6en Klasse fast alles von ihrer Nachbarin abgeschrieben hat. Die junge Dame beklagt sich jetzt darüber, dass das Abitur so schwer ist und sie auch niemand abschreiben lässt. 

Aber sie hat en besseres Abschlusszeugnis als ich. Noten sagen wenig über die Intelligenz aus. Wer en gutes Gedächtnis hat der hat auch gute Noten. Leider bauen viele Lehrer ihren Unterricht noch so auf wie vor 100 Jahren. Das einzige was sich geändert hat, ist dass man seine Schüler net mehr schlagen darf. Obwohl manche meiner Lehrer noch meinten, dass sie sich wünschen würden es würde wieder eingeführt


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und meine besten Bauleiter waren und sind nicht die, die einen 1,1 Uni-Abschluss + 10 Jahre Auslandsstudium hatten, sondern die,
> die mit dreckigen Händen und verschwitzter Kleidung um 18-19 Uhr direkt von der Baustelle bei mir noch im Büro auftauchten.


Hat zwar nicht direkt damit zu tun erinnert mich teilweise "Schlag den Raab". Wo Stefan Raab immer diese aalglatten Typen fertig gemacht hat.
Alles glatt gelaufen im Leben...Studium, beruflich erfolgreich, durchtrainiert, tolle Frau ...2, 3 oder 4 Hobbys.


----------



## Seeefe (14. November 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wer en gutes Gedächtnis hat der hat auch gute Noten.



Das hört aber spätestens dann auf, wenn man Dinge verknüpfen muss, um die Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## Cleriker (14. November 2018)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kriege ja bei Pauschalisierungen einen Hals.
> 
> Weder kann man sagen, jeder mit einem Zeugnis jehnseits der 3,0 ist ein Vollidiot, noch jeder 1,0 Absolvent ist ein Genie. Das funktioniert in beide Richtungen, nämlich perfekt.


Exakt, aber...





Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gehen, denn von mir hat nie jemand die Schulabschlussnote wissen oder mein Schulabschlusszeugnis sehen wollen. Bei Bewerbung um eine Stelle interessiert das kein Aas mehr, interessant ist dann immer der höchste erreichte Abschluss, womit die finale Schulnote allenfalls interessant ist, wenn man sich um ein heiß begehrten Ausbildungsplatz bemüht oder einen Studiengang mit strengem NC anstrebt.
> 
> Und selbst die sterben ja allmählich aus, weil sich allerorten allmählich die Erkenntnis durchsetzt, dass die Benotung der Lernleistung in einem bestimmten Lebensabschnitt, in dem schulisches (!) Lernen nur einen Teil der "Menschwerdung" ausmacht, keine Aussage über die Eignung einer Person erlaubt und man sich die Leute doch besser selbst anschauen und anhören sollte.


Genau da liegt eines der größten Probleme heutzutage. Es zählt oft nur der Abschluss. Abi, jupp, der muss ja was können. So ein Schwachsinn! Gerade bei Abiturienten bin ich besonders kritisch. Die haben mich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen immer enttäuscht. Für keine andere Schulform gibt es so viel Vorbereitung und Hilfe in Form von Lernhelfern und Lerngruppen. 
Auf das Abi wird sich vorbereitet wie irre. Die Schüler an der Haupt- und Realschule müssen sich in der Regel allein durchkämpfen und bekommen oft zuhause auch kaum Unterstützung. Einfach weil die Eltern oft nicht viel verdienen und sehr lange arbeiten müssen, Geld für Nachhilfe, oder Bücher fehlt. 
Ich persönlich habe vor einem Hauptschüler mit Zweierschnitt deutlich mehr Respekt als vor jedem Abiturienten mit der gleichen Note.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Auf das Abi wird sich vorbereitet wie irre. Die Schüler an der Haupt- und Realschule müssen sich in der Regel allein durchkämpfen und bekommen oft zuhause auch kaum Unterstützung. Einfach weil die Eltern oft nicht viel verdienen und sehr lange arbeiten müssen, Geld für Nachhilfe, oder Bücher fehlt.
> Ich persönlich habe vor einem Hauptschüler mit Zweierschnitt deutlich mehr Respekt als vor jedem Abiturienten mit der gleichen Note.



Das ist vielleicht auch ein wenig zu sehr generalisiert und ich war Abiturient, neige jedoch trotzdem dazu, dir beizupflichten.

Ich habe mit zahlreichen Real- und Hauptschüler gearbeitet und da neben schlichten und sehr schlichten Gemütern etliche kennengelernt, die patente Leute waren - oder *trotz* eines eher schlichten Gemüts irgendwie in die Welt passten.
Hingegen waren die größten Idioten, mit denen ich das zweifelhafte Vergnügen hatte, Inhaber höherer Schulabschlüsse. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es genau beschreiben soll - ich habe den Eindruck, da gibt es nur die tatsächlich Pfiffigen und komplette Luftnummen, die dann allerdings ein Ego an den Tag legen, der in keinem Verhältnis zu ihrer Kompetenz steht. Das sind dann wohl tatsächlich die von ihren Eltern gepamperten, unter Zuhilfenahme aller Mittel irgendwie zum und durchs Abi gebrachten Patienten, die sich auf das nicht (selbst) Erreichte unheimlich viel einbilden.

Und um mal den Übergang zu compisucher zu bekommen, dessen Einstellung ich übrigens für sehr respektabel halte: Bildungsbiographien sind nicht zwingend gleichbedeutend mit Bildung und schon gar nicht mit den Möglichkeiten Einzelner. Und ja, wenn man in der glücklichen Position ist, Menschen fördern zu können , sollte man das auch machen. Das mus noch nicht einmal aus Idealismus sein oder weil man sich einfach gut dabei fühlen möchte, sondern weil man sich damit ganz eigennützig einen Stab aus tatsächlich fähigen und dankbaren Mitarbeitern schafft, die vor allem anderen gelernt haben, wie wichtig es ist, sich immer wieder zu bewähren und nicht einfach nur trotz aller Leistungs- und Charakterschwächen auf einer Position gemütlich einrichten, weil sie sich zuvor einmal zusammengerissen haben und/oder von einem günstigen Umfeld dahin geschoben wurden.


----------



## compisucher (15. November 2018)

Werter Mahoy, 
du triffst meine Intentionen und Ansichten aber auch Erfahrungen auf den Punkt.
Es ist kein purer Idealismus, aber der Erfahrungswert, dass wenn man Menschen, die anderswo weniger Chancen bekommen, 
eine Chance incl. Zukunftsperspektive gibt, diese auch wirklich wahrnehmen und nicht als Selbstverständlichkeit auffassen, wie so manch ein hochdekorierter 1a Studienabgänger in seinem Weltbild hat.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Exakt, aber...Genau da liegt eines der größten Probleme heutzutage. Es zählt oft nur der Abschluss. Abi, jupp, der muss ja was können. So ein Schwachsinn! Gerade bei Abiturienten bin ich besonders kritisch. Die haben mich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen immer enttäuscht. Für keine andere Schulform gibt es so viel Vorbereitung und Hilfe in Form von Lernhelfern und Lerngruppen.
> Auf das Abi wird sich vorbereitet wie irre. Die Schüler an der Haupt- und Realschule müssen sich in der Regel allein durchkämpfen und bekommen oft zuhause auch kaum Unterstützung. Einfach weil die Eltern oft nicht viel verdienen und sehr lange arbeiten müssen, Geld für Nachhilfe, oder Bücher fehlt.


Und dann wird auch noch zwischen Abi vom Gymnasium und Abi von der Gesamtschule unterschieden. Das Abi vom Gymnasium wird immer höher angesehen.




> Ich persönlich habe vor einem Hauptschüler mit Zweierschnitt deutlich mehr Respekt als vor jedem Abiturienten mit der gleichen Note.


Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen denke ich. Ich kenne solche und solche. Es gibt Hauptschüler die sind wirklich hohl und ungebildet und es gibt welche die mehr auf dem Kasten haben.
Und bei den Abiturienten sind auch  Theoretiker mit bei die praktisch nichts drauf haben. Die kriegen nicht mal einen Nagel grade in die Wand.

Was vor allem auch sehr wichtig ist im Berufsleben ist das man selbstständig denken und arbeiten kann. Damit hatte ich früher Probleme weil ich viel vorgekaut bzw abgenommen bekommen habe.

Ansonsten finde ich auch dass man Menschen nicht einfach anhand von Zeugnissen und Zensuren vorab ausselektieren (und Chancen verbauen) sollte. Und das Gesamtbild bewerten sollte. 
Ihnen auch eine Chance für ein persönliches Gespräch ermöglichen oder vielleicht ein Praktikum anbieten. Damit sie im praktischen Berufsalltag zeigen können was sie können.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich auch dass man Menschen nicht einfach anhand von Zeugnissen und Zensuren vorab ausselektieren (und Chancen verbauen) sollte. Und das Gesamtbild bewerten sollte.
> Ihnen auch eine Chance für ein persönliches Gespräch ermöglichen oder vielleicht ein Praktikum anbieten. Damit sie im praktischen Berufsalltag zeigen können was sie können.



Solche Ansichten mögen zwar ehrenhaft sein, werden aber in der Realität nur selten vorkommen. Am einfachsten nachzuvollziehen ist das, wenn man sich in die Lage versetzt eine eigene Firma zu leiten und eine freie Stelle zu besetzen.

Da kostet das Auswahlverfahren bereits Zeit und Geld, sowie eine gewissen Anlernzeit die jeder irgendwo braucht. 
Wenn man da aus Gutmütigkeit erstmal jeden nimmt und den 3 Monate machen lässt, damit er mal zeigen kann was er im Berufsalltag kann,  ist der Laden ganz schnell in den roten Zahlen. 
Wenn der Laden dann dicht machen muss und man wegen der gegebenen "Chancen" nachher die Stammbelegschaft entlassen muss, hat eben auch keiner was gewonnen.
Es mag sehr einfache Arbeitsabläufe geben, wo es wirklich nur wichtig ist, das jemand 8h körperlich anwesend ist aber diese Berufe sind selten erstrebenswert. Dort mag es möglich sein Leute anzustellen, ohne ihre Abschlüsse oder zu beachten.
In allen anderen Bereichen verbrennt man so nur Zeit und Geld und schadet sich selbst.
Eine Stelle mit der falschen Person zu besetzen kann einen deutlich teuerer zu stehen kommen als eine Stelle unbesetzt zu lassen.

Abschlüsse und Qualifikationen kann man auch in der späteren Laufbahn noch machen, alles eine Frage des Willens. Niemand muss auf den Ergebnissen sein wilden Jugend sitzen bleiben. Aber die Anforderungen zu senken, in dem man Noten oder Abschlüsse nicht mehr einfließen lässt ist mMn. der komplett falsche Weg.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Solche Ansichten mögen zwar ehrenhaft sein, werden aber in der Realität nur selten vorkommen. Am einfachsten nachzuvollziehen ist das, wenn man sich in die Lage versetzt eine eigene Firma zu leiten und eine freie Stelle zu besetzen.
> 
> Da kostet das Auswahlverfahren bereits Zeit und Geld, sowie eine gewissen Anlernzeit die jeder irgendwo braucht.
> Wenn man da aus Gutmütigkeit erstmal jeden nimmt und den 3 Monate machen lässt, damit er mal zeigen kann was er im Berufsalltag kann,  ist der Laden ganz schnell in den roten Zahlen.
> ...


Tja, rein rational gesehen hast du wahrscheinlich Recht. Nur die wenigsten Unternehmer werden darauf Rücksicht nehmen. Wobei ich glaube das der kleine Handswerkmeister da mal eher ein Auge zudrückt.




> Abschlüsse und Qualifikationen kann man auch in der späteren Laufbahn noch machen, alles eine Frage des Willens. Niemand muss auf den Ergebnissen sein wilden Jugend sitzen bleiben. Aber die Anforderungen zu senken, in dem man Noten oder Abschlüsse nicht mehr einfließen lässt ist mMn. der komplett falsche Weg.


Ob es langfristig  so gut ist die Qualifaktionen und Ansprüche immer weiter in die Höhe zu schrauben? Ich glaube nicht. Es bleiben leider dadurch viele auf der Strecke, in denen mehr Potential ist, als sie über herkömmlichen Wege zeigen können.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ob es langfristig  so gut ist die Qualifaktionen und Ansprüche immer weiter in die Höhe zu schrauben? Ich glaube nicht..



Ich finde das auch unsinnig, habe aber des öfteren erlebt, dass es in der IT-Branche heißt „Unter einer 2 in Mathe, gibts keine Stelle“. 
Es gibt doch immer jemanden der in der einen Mathematik super ist und in der anderen eine Niete. 
Ich verstehe zwar auch, dass man nicht jeden Bewerber nehmen kann, sehe aber immernoch das wichtigste Argument darin, dass 1a Theoriewissen nicht gleich 1a Praxiswissen ist. Um mal ein oft genanntes Beispiel zu nennen: Person x kann ein Gedicht in 3 Sprachen analysieren aber keinen Computer bedienen. Oder die Verkäufer, rhetorisch gewandt aber oftmals keine Ahnung von der Technik...
Solche Leute rufen dann in der IT an und beschweren sich wenn etwas nicht läuft, haben dann aber mal wieder irgendein Kabel vergessen oder zu schnell auf irgendetwas geklickt.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Oder die Verkäufer, rhetorisch gewandt aber oftmals keine Ahnung von der Technik...
> Solche Leute rufen dann in der IT an und beschweren sich wenn etwas nicht läuft, haben dann aber mal wieder irgendein Kabel vergessen oder zu schnell auf irgendetwas geklickt.



Auf diese Sorte von Beispielen hab ich ja gewartet. Ein Vetriebsmitarbeiter hat nun mal nur eine Aufgabe: Verkaufen. Dazu braucht es ein Entsprechendes Auftreten, Redegewandheit und Verhandlungsgeschick und Wissen aus dem Vertragswesen aber keinesfalls Wissen über die IT hinter ihrem Arbeitsplatz. 
Löst euch lieber vom Gedanken, dass irgendwer alles können müsste. Solche Leute würden die Firma ein Vermögen kosten und können trotzdem immer nur eine Fähigkeit aktiv ausspielen. Da hol ich mir doch lieber Spezialisten für jeden einzelnen Bereich, denn die sind bezahlbar und Notfalls austauschbar.
Einen McGyver kann man nämlich nur ganz schlecht ersetzen. Gut für den Angestellten aber problematisch für die Firma bei Ausfällen oder Rente, etc..


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

Ich kenne sogar ein paar Programmierer welche sich 0 für die Hardware interessieren. Die sehen den PC als Werkzeug und mehr nicht.
Oder einen Kollegen der (hobbymäßig) 3D Grafiken mit Blender macht. Der hat das echt drauf aber von Hardware keine Ahnung.
Für mich gehört beides irgendwie zusammen. Also Hardware  - und Software. 
Aber das gibt es eben auch.
Und ein normaler Verkäufer hat in der Regel noch weniger Ahnung und Interesse daran. Der kann seine Programme bedienen und das wars im Büro.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne sogar einige Programmierer welche sich 0 für die Hardware interessieren. Die sehen den PC als Werkzeug und mehr nicht.



Ist doch bei den meisten genau andersherum. Man kann ein Programm bedienen, interessiert sich aber 0 für die Programmierung.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ist doch bei den meisten genau andersherum. Man kann ein Programm bedienen, interessiert sich aber 0 für die Programmierung.


Oder so. Aber für die Hardware dann auch nicht.
Nur setzt man bei Programmierern ja eigentlich voraus das sie die Hardware schon kennen oder kennen sollten.
Aber es kommt wohl auch drauf  was für Programme so geschrieben werden für welche Anwendungsbereiche.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Für mich gehört beides irgendwie zusammen. Also Hardware  - und Software.



Mag ja auch so sein, um in seinem Beruf erfolgreich zu sein, geht aber eben oft kein Weg an Spezialisierungen vorbei. Logisch das in dem Moment auch weniger relevantes Wissen verloren geht.


Übrigens gibt es da auch eine kleine Diskrepanz zu deinem vorangegangen Beitrag.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Ob es langfristig so gut ist die Qualifaktionen und Ansprüche immer weiter in die Höhe zu schrauben? Ich glaube nicht. Es bleiben leider dadurch viele auf der Strecke, in denen mehr Potential ist, als sie über herkömmlichen Wege zeigen können.



In dem Moment, wo du verlangst, dass Leute Ahnung von Hard- und Software gleichzeitig haben sollen aber nur in einem Teilgebiet arbeiten schraubst du ja die Anforderungen weiter nach oben. 
Im Kern kann ich die Haltung zwar verstehen, jedoch sind beide Teile (Hard-& Software) so umfangreich, dass es nahezu unmöglich wird beides in einem Menschenleben zu beherrschen.
 Man muss kein C++ programmieren können um ein defektes Patchkabel zu tauschen oder eine IP- Adresse zu konfigurieren, nur um das mal zu verdeutlichen. Aber ich glaub, in deiner oben zitierten Aussage ging es um nicht ganz so tiefgehendes Wissen beider Bereiche.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub, in deiner oben zitierten Aussage ging es um nicht ganz so tiefgehendes Wissen beider Bereiche.


Ja genau! Und auch überhaupt das eigene Interesse daran.


----------



## Mahoy (15. November 2018)

Der Anteil der Leute, die nah an der Hardware programmieren, ist vergleichsweise gering. Und ich möchte auch gar nicht wissen, wie viele hauptberufliche Programmierer ihre Software auch nur noch aus bereits existierenden Codeschnipsel zusammenklicken und nur noch punktuell mal eine paar Zeilen Code schreiben, der dann eher dazu dient, die zuvor erwähnten Schnipsel etwas nahtloser zusammenzufügen.

Das soll jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Vorwurf sein, da es ja nicht die schuld der Programmierer ist. Ich habe lediglich den Eindruck, dass zumindest in der gewerblichen Anwendungsprogrammierung nur noch wenig "Pioniergeist" vorhanden ist. Für die meisten Probleme gibt es Lösungen und es fehlt allerorten die Zeit, eine eigene Lösung zu suchen, während gleichzeitig das Geld da ist, eine bereits existierende Lösung zu lizenzieren. Innovation passiert eher im privaten Bereich oder in kleineren Klitschen, die fehlendes Budget noch mit Einsatz ausgleichen müssen.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Innovation passiert eher im privaten Bereich oder in kleineren Klitschen, die fehlendes Budget noch mit Einsatz ausgleichen müssen.



Dort werden dann allerdings oft auch nur sehr spezifische Probleme bearbeitet, deren Lösung für 99% der Weltbevölkerung keine Bedeutung hat.
Ich spreche da als Betroffener.


----------



## NixxonVII (19. November 2018)

Es ist traurig, wie man als Abiturient als "Theoretiker" angesehn oder auch verachtet wird.
Ich will ja nur einmal sagen, dass ich mich gerade mitten im Abitur befinde und jetzt nicht wirklich verstehen kann, dass man pauschal direkt einer finanziell besseren Lage zugeteilt wird. Ich gehe nun seit 13Jahren zur Schule und die Verhältnisse Zuhause sind tatsächlich genau entgegengesetzt wie hier teilweise vorausgesetzt wird. Ich habe daheim schwer zu kämpfen, als das einzige von 4Kindern , welches von seinen Eltern und speziell von seinem Vater nicht unterstützt wird, weil es nicht das eigene Kind ist. Meine Motivation ist einfach, dass ich so schnell wie möglich von daheim wegkomme und mir alle Möglichkeiten offenstehen um die Predigten meines Stiefvaters, dass aus mir nie etwas wird ,zu widerlegen. Ich habe seit der 1.Klasse keine einzige Nachhilfestunde gesehen und meine Eltern hat meine Schule relativ peripher tangiert(musste sein theoretiker und so wisst ihr)Selbst mit nunmehr 18 Jahren ist es immernoch so, dass ich dauerhaft auf unserer Baustelle eingeplant(sofern mein Stiefvater daheim ist) bin und so auch relativ wenig Zeit zu lernen bleibt, zumal ich ja noch arbeitengehe, um für überhaupt irgendetwas Geld zu haben.

Und nach mehreren Praktika in unterschiedlichen Betrieben wurde mir stets bestätigt, dass ich überaus fähig wäre.
Da war zum Beispiel in der 10 ein Praktikum bei Audi, dann bei Späh und diese Sommerferien bei Sap.
und bei der Polizei war ich auch schon. Aber für den Job bin ich glaube zu gesetzesintolerant 

So das war mein Kommentar dazu.
Ich schlag euch auch gerne nachher nen Nagel grade in die Wand. Und den Kotflügel von meinem Auto darf ich auch noch wechseln.
Achso,wenn irgendjemand n gutes Auto für wenig Geld sucht, dann kauft euch nen Audi 80 xD


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2018)

Ich verachte keinen. Ich meinte auch nicht alle damit.
Kenne auch genug Abiturienten die praktisch was drauf haben.
Viel Erfolg... du wirst schon deinen Weg gehen!


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2018)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, wie man als Abiturient als "Theoretiker" angesehn oder auch verachtet wird.



Da müssen wir praktisch beschlagenen Abiturienten uns aber bei denen bedanken, die tatsächlich zu blöd sind, einen Eimer Wasser umzustoßen (und ihn daher lieber austrinken). Schon zu Schulzeiten bestand mein Freundeskreis zu großen Teilen aus Leuten, die eher schlichte Gemüter, aber mir trotzdem angenehmer waren als viele, mit denen ich auf dem Gymnasium die Schulbank gedrückt habe. So etwas erdet.

Und als Abiturient, der in die Welt passt, hat man geradezu die heilige Pflicht, seinen Stand in ein besseres Licht zu rücken. Und zwar durch die Tat.


----------



## NixxonVII (19. November 2018)

Da kommt mal wieder der Analytiker raus...aber schön auf den Punkt gebracht...


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2018)

Die Ingenieure der Welt haben zu 99,9% mit Abitur angefangen. Ich denke die (wir) alleine haben schon mehr als genug nützlichen Output produziert als dass sich da irgendwer dieses Abschlusses schämen müsste.


----------



## gaussmath (20. November 2018)

Ich finde die Diskussion übers Abi albern. Das Abitur ist doch ein Zwischenschritt einer Laufbahn, die darauf folgt. Man ist doch noch gar nicht "fertig". Wie will meine eine Kritik auf etwas richten, die vom Ansatz her auf ein Endergebnis abzielt, sich aber auf einen Zwischenschritt bezieht. Das ist Unfug.

Ich bin übrigens Theoretiker durch und durch, und ich leiste meinen Beitrag so wie es notwendig ist. Diese Theorie vs. Praxis Diskussionen sind ein rotes Tuch für mich. weil man beides braucht, um Probleme zu lösen. Sollte hier jemand widersprechen, hole ich weiter aus. Dann gibt's die volle Argumentationskeule von Gauss. 

@Nixxon: Sieht so aus, als müsstest du dich emanzipieren von zu Hause und deinen eigenen Weg gehen. Aber du machst das schon, scheinst die Power dafür zu haben. Gib Gas!  Solltest nicht in Selbstmitleid zerfließen, weil das Leben so hart ist. Mein Motto ist: Jammern ist erlaubt, wenn man gleichzeitig die Arschbacken zusammenkneift und Zähne zeigt.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens Theoretiker durch und durch, und ich leiste meinen Beitrag so wie es notwendig ist. Diese Theorie vs. Praxis Diskussionen sind ein rotes Tuch für mich. weil man beides braucht, um Probleme zu lösen. Sollte hier jemand widersprechen, hole ich weiter aus. Dann gibt's die volle Argumentationskeule von Gauss.


Ärzte z.B. verbinden beides.


----------



## gaussmath (20. November 2018)

@Head: Ich wollte gerade deinen Beitrag liken. Hab's immer noch nicht realisiert, dass das hier nicht geht...


----------



## Zoon (20. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hat zwar nicht direkt damit zu tun erinnert  mich teilweise "Schlag den Raab". Wo Stefan Raab immer diese aalglatten  Typen fertig gemacht hat.



YouTube
Doch dann kam "Der Gerät" und Raab wurde geschlagen. 


Hier bei uns gibt es ein Zusammenschluss an Firmen da wird "Bewerbertag" gemacht incl. probearbeiten. Der Abschluss ist eher zweitrangig da durch auch mittlerweile einige Personaler erkennen dass Noten "Schall und Rauch" sind wenn die Person aufgrund ihrer Praxiserfahrung doch zu dem Betrieb passt


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2018)

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass es ja neben dem Arbeiten in irgendeiner kleinen oder größeren Klitsche, die dies oder jenes herstellt, ja auch noch so ein paar wenige andere Berufe gibt. Vielleicht sogar solche, wo “der Theoretiker“ sogar besser hinpasst als der bärenwrestelnde, eigenhändig Autos aus dem Hosentascheninhalt der Gebrüder Ludolf zusammenschweißende “Praktiker“


----------



## Mahoy (20. November 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar solche, wo “der Theoretiker“ sogar besser hinpasst als der bärenwrestelnde, eigenhändig Autos aus dem Hosentascheninhalt der Gebrüder Ludolf zusammenschweißende “Praktiker“



Schon klar, 1000 Watt auf beiden Oberarmen nützen nichts, wenn oben trotzdem kein Licht brennt. Zunehmende Spezialisierung und die daraus resultierende Unterteilung in Kopfmenschen und Anpacker ist sicherlich manchmal ganz hilfreich, aber besonders in der Primärforschung sind der Theoretiker und der Praktiker ein und dieselbe Person.

Nach dem Bärenwrestling, wenn man mit den Kollegen schnell noch aus Sicherheitsgründen gefährlichen Alkohol (mittels Metabolisierung durch sachkundiges Personal) vernichtet, gerät man zwangsläufig ins Sinnieren, hat dann die besten Ideen und kann sich nach einmal drüber schlafen und hinreichend ausgenüchtert an die theoretische und praktische Umsetzung machen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2018)

Die Unterscheidung in "Theoretiker" und "Praktiker" ist selbst in den technisch-gewerblichen Berufen schon relativer Quatsch. Und wenn wir uns dann aus dieser Blase rausbewegen (die quasi naturgegeben in einem Forum für Technikinteressierte recht ausgeprägt ist  ), dann ergibt diese Aufteilung noch viel weniger Sinn


----------



## Basti1988 (20. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion übers Abi albern. Das Abitur ist doch ein Zwischenschritt einer Laufbahn, die darauf folgt. Man ist doch noch gar nicht "fertig". Wie will meine eine Kritik auf etwas richten, die vom Ansatz her auf ein Endergebnis abzielt, sich aber auf einen Zwischenschritt bezieht. Das ist Unfug.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens Theoretiker durch und durch, und ich leiste meinen Beitrag so wie es notwendig ist. Diese Theorie vs. Praxis Diskussionen sind ein rotes Tuch für mich. weil man beides braucht, um Probleme zu lösen. Sollte hier jemand widersprechen, hole ich weiter aus. Dann gibt's die volle Argumentationskeule von Gauss.



Sehe ich auch so, gerade jetzt wo das ABI immer mehr entwertet wird um alle durch zu boxen. Man braucht kein Abi um Erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2018)

Eine gute Berufsausbildung, möglichst in einem Großbetrieb mit Tarifbindung und Betriebsrat, ist eigentlich immer eine solide Grundlage. Danach kann man immer noch studieren. Empfehle ich so auch vielen Leuten. 

Ich selbst hingegen habe nach dem Zivildienst (und einem zusätzlichen FSJ zur Berufsorientierung) studiert, habe einen M.A. im sozialwissenschaftlichen Bereich und seit dem Einstieg ins Berufsleben vor einigen Jahren jetzt schon so ein paar befristete und Projektstellen sowohl im Verbandswesen als auch im öffentlichen Dienst gehabt. Mir gefällt das meistens ganz gut - hin und wieder nervt es aber natürlich auch, dass man im Grunde ständig auf dem Sprung ist und es auch mal kürzere Durststrecken gibt. Aber das war mir vorher einigermaßen klar und ich habe es mir so ausgesucht. Ich bin jetzt Anfang 30, ein paar Jahre mache ich den Zirkus noch mit, dann wird etwas mit mehr Perspektive gesucht


----------



## Gimmick (20. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, gerade jetzt wo das ABI immer mehr entwertet wird um alle durch zu boxen. Man braucht kein Abi um Erfolgreich zu sein.



Gefühlt soll aber am besten jeder noch studieren... und ganz oben im Ansehen ist man sowieso erst nach der Promotion und wenn der Benz vor der Tür steht .
Ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegt. Ist bei mir in der Famlie und im Freundeskreis zum Glück nicht so.


----------



## Basti1988 (20. November 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Gefühlt soll aber am besten jeder noch studieren... und ganz oben im Ansehen ist man sowieso erst nach der Promotion und wenn der Benz vor der Tür steht .
> Ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegt. Ist bei mir in der Familie und im Freundeskreis zum Glück nicht so.



Bin der Einzige der nicht Studiert hat, ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, ich brauche meine Zeit nicht mit einem Studium zu verschwenden.  

Trotz des nicht vorhandenen Studiums (meine Geschwister haben alle Studiert) bin ich aber der Erfolgreichste von allen.


----------



## gaussmath (20. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Trotz des nicht vorhandenen Studiums (meine Geschwister haben alle Studiert) bin ich aber der Erfolgreichste von allen.



Erfolg ist das Erreichen von Zielen. Wenn man niedrig gesteckte Ziele hat, ist man immer erfolgreich.


----------



## Basti1988 (20. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Erfolg ist das Erreichen von Zielen. Wenn man niedrig gesteckte Ziele hat, ist man immer erfolgreich.



Okay ich will jetzt nicht mit dem:"Mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot!" Spielchen anfangen.


----------



## NixxonVII (20. November 2018)

Naja mir würde ja auch eine kleine 10Mio. Yacht reichen 
Zitat eines Österreichischen Rich Kids, mit dem mal n Kumpel auf so ner Auslandsreise war.. 

Wo ich grade bei Rich Kids bin .War am Wochenende auf ner Party und habe unter anderem mit der Tochter vom Audi irgendwas Sales Manager (Deutschland?)  oder so geredet und die fragte mich doch ernsthaft, ob meine 450€/Monat viel Geld seien, sie kenne sich damit nicht aus.
Ich frage mich was aus solchen "Daddy zahlt schon" Kindern später mal wird...


----------



## Elistaer (21. November 2018)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> Naja mir würde ja auch eine kleine 10Mio. Yacht reichen [emoji38]
> Zitat eines Österreichischen Rich Kids, mit dem mal n Kumpel auf so ner Auslandsreise war..
> 
> Wo ich grade bei Rich Kids bin .War am Wochenende auf ner Party und habe unter anderem mit der Tochter vom Audi irgendwas Sales Manager (Deutschland?)  oder so geredet und die fragte mich doch ernsthaft, ob meine 450€/Monat viel Geld seien, sie kenne sich damit nicht aus.
> Ich frage mich was aus solchen "Daddy zahlt schon" Kindern später mal wird...


Ganz einfach sollte da ohne Erziehung das Geld fließen liegen die ohne Job und bei nicht erhaltener Absicherung in der Gosse.

Ich gebe ja auch gerne mal Geld aus aber bin auch jemand der weiß was es heißt wenig zu besitzen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (21. November 2018)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, wie man als Abiturient als "Theoretiker" angesehn oder auch verachtet wird.


Ich denke , verachten wird dich hier niemand, weil du Abi gebastelt hast. 

Ich stelle nur fest, dass viele (nicht alle) mit einem Studium nicht zwangsweise gut auf den Beruf vorbereitet sind.
Meine Beobachtungswelt ist der kleine Ausschnitt des Bauwesens, das mag bei anderen Berufsgruppen ganz anders (positiver) aussehen.
Es ist nun mal hier so, dass jemand mit einer Lehre oder gar Gesellenjahren im Hintergrund deutlich besser aufgestellt ist, als wenn jemand von der Uni kommt.
Ideal erachte ich in diesem Arbeitsumfeld eine Lehre und ein FH-Studium als beste Basis für z. B. Bauleiter, Statiker oder Kalkulator.

Es findet eben meiner Meinung nach eine ungute Verschiebung der Anforderungen an einen Schulabschluss für die meisten Berufe statt - warum auch immer.
Ich halte es für sinnfrei, dass eine Arzthelferin oder ein Mechatroniker Abi brauchen, da sollten Themen wie z. B. Sozialkompetenz oder handwerkliches Geschick im Vordergrund stehen.
Generell halte ich den Lehrberuf allgemein als zu wenig gewürdigt.
M. E. sollten die Aufstiegschancen gleichgestellt zu jenen sein, die ein Studium hinter sich haben und nicht abhängig sein von einem Stück Papier aus der Jugend.

Für dich persönlich erachte ich es als sehr bewundernswert, dass du das Abi als Chance ansiehst, aus deinem sozialen Umfeld auszubrechen und Bildung ist allemal der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.


----------



## Basti1988 (21. November 2018)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> Wo ich grade bei Rich Kids bin .War am Wochenende auf ner Party und habe unter anderem mit der Tochter vom Audi irgendwas Sales Manager (Deutschland?)  oder so geredet und die fragte mich doch ernsthaft, ob meine 450€/Monat viel Geld seien, sie kenne sich damit nicht aus.
> Ich frage mich was aus solchen "Daddy zahlt schon" Kindern später mal wird...



Wieso die studieren doch auf Daddys Kosten und werden später einfach durch Vitamin-B in eine Position gedrückt wo man genug (verdient)... ähm bekommt.


----------



## NixxonVII (21. November 2018)

Ja ist irgendwie ein wenig traurig...
In die meisten größeren Betriebe kommt man sowieso nur mit sehr viel Vitamin B  aber ich kenn ja jetzt die Tochter aumen:


----------



## Basti1988 (21. November 2018)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> Ja ist irgendwie ein wenig traurig...
> In die meisten größeren Betriebe kommt man sowieso nur mit sehr viel Vitamin B  aber ich kenn ja jetzt die Tochter aumen:



Genau Heirate Sie bevor es zu spät ist, dann haste ausgesorgt.


----------



## gaussmath (21. November 2018)

Genau Nixxon, wenn alles nichts nützt, dann schlaf dich hoch!


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich halte es für sinnfrei, dass eine Arzthelferin oder ein Mechatroniker Abi brauchen, da sollten Themen wie z. B. Sozialkompetenz oder handwerkliches Geschick im Vordergrund stehen.


Manche Arzthelferinnen sind derart unfreundlich und arrogant, die halten sich wohl auch für Ärzte. Bei meinen Hausarzt und Facharzt zum Glück nicht.
Aber  woanders habe ich das schon öfters erlebt.


----------



## Mahoy (21. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Genau Heirate Sie bevor es zu spät ist, dann haste ausgesorgt.



Genau, mit großem Haus, zwei bis drei Kindern, einem verhaltensgestörten Biest (Ob das der Hund, die Katze oder die Ehefrau ist, lasse ich mal offen ...) und nach spätestens zehn Ehejahren hängt man im (zum Hobby-Raum umgebauten) Keller von der Lampe, weil man es trotz aller finanziellen Vorzüge nicht mehr ausgehalten hat.  

Nee, dann lieber tüchtig arbeiten und Eine ehelichen, mit der man Pferde stehlen kann. Auch wenn man zwischendurch mal Pferde stehlen muss, um über die Runden zu kommen.


----------



## gaussmath (21. November 2018)

Die "Richtige" kann sich auch davon stehlen. Man hat nie Garantien...


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Manche Arzthelferinnen sind derart unfreundlich und arrogant, die halten sich wohl auch für Ärzte. Bei meinen Hausarzt und Facharzt zum Glück nicht.
> Aber  woanders habe ich das schon öfters erlebt.



Habe ich bei verschiedensten Handwerkern, Barpersonal, Supermarktangestellten etc. etc. auch schon erlebt. Für was halten die sich dann, deiner These nach?


----------



## Desrupt0r (21. November 2018)

Hi Desruptor,
thanks for coming back to me. Here is the updated offer. We usally dont sell at this price, but i would like to do some business with you, and this can be my first p.o here, if we get this closed! 

Hello Mister,
thank you for your offer! We will get the deal done for sure, we are going to order today or tomorrow - thanks for the good price! 

... zwei Stunden später...
Hello Desruptor,
thank you very much! Colleagues are cheering.. i will never forget this, i will always give you good prices! 

Musste bei der Mail schmunzeln, war einfach nett wie er sich nochmal für die Bestellung bedankt hat!


----------



## Basti1988 (21. November 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau, mit großem Haus, zwei bis drei Kindern, einem verhaltensgestörten Biest (Ob das der Hund, die Katze oder die Ehefrau ist, lasse ich mal offen ...) und nach spätestens zehn Ehejahren hängt man im (zum Hobby-Raum umgebauten) Keller von der Lampe, weil man es trotz aller finanziellen Vorzüge nicht mehr ausgehalten hat.
> 
> Nee, dann lieber tüchtig arbeiten und Eine ehelichen, mit der man Pferde stehlen kann. Auch wenn man zwischendurch mal Pferde stehlen muss, um über die Runden zu kommen.



Schaff dir ein Hobby an sowas wie Warhammer Miniaturen anmalen oder so..ist halt ne never ending story...


----------



## NixxonVII (21. November 2018)

Nenene...so ne eingebildete Ziege würde kommt mir nicht ins Haus kommen....


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Dezember 2018)

Die Berufsschule und deren Nebenwirkungen bringen mich aktuell mal wieder an den Rand des Wahnsinns... 

Verfluchte Projektarbeiten... Ein Haufen Stress und Arbeit, während die eigene Note dann noch von anderen abhängig ist und man manchen für ihre "Ergebnisse" am liebsten den Hals umdrehen würde - gerade als derjenige der die PowerPoint machen "darf" (einerseits will, damit nicht wegen einer verkackten Gestaltung und fehlender notfalls vorhandener Korrekturmöglichkeit die Note in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Andererseits gezwungen, weil die Kameraden offenbar äußerst überzeugt waren...), daher kurz vor Ultimo den ganzen Stress hat und daher zusätzliche Arbeit durch Korrekturen schlechter Arbeit nicht gebrauchen kann. 

Wieso nicht einfach wie bei Klassenarbeiten... Entweder man lernt, oder lernt nicht. Und hat Glück, Können - oder keins von beidem. Man bekommt was vorgesetzt, schreibt die Arbeit und ist für sein Ergebnis selber verantwortlich - und hat keinen Stress in der Freizeit... Denn der Ausgleich in Form von freien Unterrichtsblöcken für die Projektarbeiten macht den Aufwand für gute Ergebnisse mMn. nicht mal ansatzweise gut. 

Ich bin mal mit viel Motivation an die Ausbildung rangegangen. Für die Arbeit ist die Motivation mehr denn je da, aber für die Ausbildung insgesamt fällt es mir wegen der Schule echt schwer, sie noch so hochzuhalten. 
Der Gedanke noch 1 1/2 Jahre da durch zu müssen hebt meine Laune nicht gerade sehr...


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was für eine Ausbildung du machst oder wie der Lehrplan des schulischen Ausbildungsteils aussieht - aber du wirst diese Projektarbeiten ja jetzt nicht durchgehend bis zum Ausbildungsende haben, vermute ich. Es wird wohl darum gehen, dass ihr als Azubis das einfach schonmal gemacht haben sollt. Projektarbeit auf Arbeitsgruppenebene kann, je nach Beruf, halt öfters vorkommen. Mit wechselnden Teams, die sich immer wieder neu finden müssen. Sowas kann extrem frustrierend sein, ja, kenne ich aus Studium und Beruf auch. Aber gerade für solche Fälle ist die Floskel “teamfähig sein“ tatsächlich relevant. Im Optimalfall so ausgeprägt, dass man im Zweifelsfall, wenn niemand was auf die Reihe kriegt, selbst elegant und unauffällig die Führung übernimmt und mit klaren Absprachen und einfachen, zeitlich gut strukturierten Arbeitsaufträgen den Sauhaufen zum Laufen bringt.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Dezember 2018)

Eher, dass man am Ende aus Angst um die eigene Note alles selber macht und die anderen für miese Ergebnisse dadurch noch belohnt werden (TEAM - Toll, ein anderer machts...). 
Teamunfähig sind die, die sich auf den Ergebnissen anderer ausruhen und sich nicht um das bestmögliche Ergebnis bemühen... 

Zugegeben: Um in der Berufsschule in einem Projekt schlechter wie 4 abzuschneiden, muss man echt Mist bauen. Leider bekomme ich manchmal den Eindruck, dass Manchen das "gerade so bestehen" reicht - was nur zumindest bei Gruppen- und Teamarbeiten leicht rücksichtslos ist. 
In der Berufswelt ist das zweifelsfrei mit der Teamfähigkeit ne ganz andere Sache - da ist es Ernst, ne Existenz ist dran - wer gerade gut genug ist, ist meist der Erste, der gehen darf. Schule und Realität ist absolut nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2018)

Tut mir Leid, aber du hast (noch) keine Ahnung. Das gibt's im Beruf erst recht. Da wirst du beispielsweise dann mit dem Neffen des Chefs zusammen gesetzt der absolut keine Lust und erst recht keine Ahnung hat und der weiß dass ganz egal wie wenig er leistet, eher du gehst als er. 

Geht es nach mir, dann siehst du das falsch. Du kannst das ganze doch auch sportlich sehen und einfach so gut sein, dass selbst dann noch gute Noten dabei herausgekommen wenn die anderen nur Mist abliefern. Also im Idealfall alles alleine machen und nur deren Namen drunter setzten. Fertig. 
Schon hast du Ruhe, kannst ganz entspannt arbeiten und die anderen freuen sich auch noch. Klingt doch viel angenehmer, oder?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Dezember 2018)

Sorry, ich trag den anderen sicherlich nicht widerstandslos ihre Noten nicht nach Hause und lasse mich doch nicht ausnutzen, nur damit meine eigenen Leistungen nicht negativ beeinflusst werden. Es wird mittlerweile so viel Leistung gefordert und es einem nicht mal gedankt, dass ich sicherlich keine anderen Leute mittrage. 
Bevor ich mir ein von dir beschriebenes Szenario dauerhaft antue, suche ich mir dann eher nen anderen Job, kündige und ******* denen als Dank für solche "Kollegen" nachts noch vor die Tür. (EDIT: Natürlich ist dies kein ernstgemeinter Gedanke... Wie das halt so ist wenn man Dampf ablassen muss. )

Zum Glück habe ich mir nen Beruf ausgesucht, wo ich später inklusive aller Weiterkommensmöglichkeiten weitesgehend alleine und eigenverantwortlich arbeite...


----------



## Elistaer (18. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sorry, ich trag den anderen sicherlich nicht widerstandslos ihre Noten nicht nach Hause und lasse mich doch nicht ausnutzen, nur damit meine eigenen Leistungen nicht negativ beeinflusst werden. Es wird mittlerweile so viel Leistung gefordert und es einem nicht mal gedankt, dass ich sicherlich keine anderen Leute mittrage.
> Bevor ich mir ein von dir beschriebenes Szenario dauerhaft antue, suche ich mir dann eher nen anderen Job, kündige und ******* denen als Dank für solche "Kollegen", sollte dagegen nichts unternommen werden, nachts noch vor die Tür.
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich mir nen Beruf ausgesucht, wo ich später inklusive aller Weiterkommensmöglichkeiten weitesgehend alleine und eigenverantwortlich arbeite...


Sorry da muss ich aber recht geben denn genau solche Situationen hatte sowohl ich wie auch mein Vater gehabt. Da war egal was die Person gemacht hatte er wurde durch gezogen andere die den Beruf Jahre ausüben wurden beim kleinsten Fehler dafür bestraft nur er/sie nicht.

Ich habe es jetzt im neuen Betrieb gut in Sachen von Kollegen und auch Bezahlung was in der Gastronomie nicht normal ist. Geld ist vor Monats Ende auf dem Konto und das Gehalt passt auch dazu noch Stunden von denen ich träumen konnte. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Dezember 2018)

Ja, wiegesagt, kurzfristig komme ich mit sowas ja klar, aber längerfristig und/oder regelmäßig nicht. Da würde ich mir schleunigst einen neuen Job suchen...

Zumal es ein kleiner Unterschied ist ob sowas auf Arbeit geschieht oder in der Schule! Wo die Bewertung nicht praktisch sondern anhand von Zahlen auf einem Fetzen Papier erfolgt, die ab einem gewissen Punkt unveränderlich sind und meinen Werdegang durchaus wesentlich beeinflussen können. Besonders bei den verfluchten Projektarbeiten sind solche Kandidaten ärgerlich, weil die Note absolut unveränderlich ist bzw. nicht ausgeglichen werden kann. 

Das Schlimmste was mir später auf Arbeit passieren kann ist, dass ich wegen einem Trödler später Feierabend machen muss. Was mir aber relativ latte ist, da es für jede Überminute bares Geld gibt... Ansonsten wird man ja in erster Linie für die Anwesenheit und das Erzeugen von Arbeitsergebnissen bezahlt - wenn da Verzögerungen meines Erachtens nach nicht an mir liegen, kann ich dies zumindest auch so kommunizieren, wenn es Ärger gibt.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Dezember 2018)

Deinen Grundgedanke verstehe ich, glaub mir. Nur wenn du jetzt schon wegen sowas an deine Grenzen stößt, dann hast du vielleicht nicht genug drauf um später auch in wirklich übertrieben fordernden Momenten abzuliefern. Dein Job, gerade in der Ausbildung, die für gewöhnlich auch ohne Anstrengung zu schaffen ist, sollte dir leicht von der Hand gehen mMn.
Das letzte da an dem Ende vom Satz ist mir sehr wichtig. Bitte sieh das wirklich als meine Einstellung und nicht als Kritik.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich bin mal mit viel Motivation an die Ausbildung rangegangen. Für die Arbeit ist die Motivation mehr denn je da. Für die Ausbildung schwindet sie dank der Schule immer weiter.
> Ich bin selber traurig über diese Einstellung. Aber ich kann Schule echt nicht mehr sehen. Dass ich mir das noch 1 1/2 Jahre antun muss versaut mir jegliche Freizeit, da ich alleine den Gedanken daran nicht mehr aus dem Kopf bekomme und deshalb in meiner ganzen Freizeit äußerst schlechte Laune habe. Diesen ganzen Frust kann ich garnicht mehr loswerden...


Auch wenn deine Motivation im Moment im Keller ist: zieh das durch!
Wenn dir der Beruf Spaß macht.
Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Hatte selber genug Chancen. Aber auch einige Probleme... auch gesundheitlich. Und irgendwie keine Ahnung welcher Beruf wirklich zu mir passt.
Ohne Ausbildung wird man heutzutage ewig im Niedriglohnsektor landen. Falls man überhaupt eine Arbeit bekommt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ist es eheer so, dass mir die Berufsschule besonders Spaß macht. Da lerne ich nämlich die vielen Facetten des Berufs kennen wohingegen im Betrieb ich eher die billige Aushilfe bin, die für unter 4 Euro/Stunde alles macht was manche Gesellen für 12.50Euro/Stunde machen. Ich bin froh wenn ich nächstes Jahr im Mai endlich die Prüfung machen darf und ich mich auf das konzentrieren kann was ich mir auch vorstellen kann mein ganzes Leben zu machen


----------



## blautemple (20. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ja, wiegesagt, kurzfristig komme ich mit sowas ja klar, aber längerfristig und/oder regelmäßig nicht. Da würde ich mir schleunigst einen neuen Job suchen...
> 
> Zumal es ein kleiner Unterschied ist ob sowas auf Arbeit geschieht oder in der Schule! Wo die Bewertung nicht praktisch sondern anhand von Zahlen auf einem Fetzen Papier erfolgt, die ab einem gewissen Punkt unveränderlich sind und meinen Werdegang durchaus wesentlich beeinflussen können. Besonders bei den verfluchten Projektarbeiten sind solche Kandidaten ärgerlich, weil die Note absolut unveränderlich ist bzw. nicht ausgeglichen werden kann.
> 
> Das Schlimmste was mir später auf Arbeit passieren kann ist, dass ich wegen einem Trödler später Feierabend machen muss. Was mir aber relativ latte ist, da es für jede Überminute 135% gibt...



Fass das jetzt bitte nicht falsch auf, aber reiß dich einfach am Riemen und zieh das durch. Es sind doch gerade mal 3 Jahre, das wird ja wohl zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Fass das jetzt bitte nicht falsch auf, aber reiß dich einfach am Riemen und zieh das durch. Es sind doch gerade mal 3 Jahre, das wird ja wohl zu schaffen sein.



Und wenn du deine Zeugnisse von Schule/Betrieb/IHK/Whatever in der Tasche hast und hoffentlich mit den augenscheinlichen Flachzangen um dich herum nichts mehr zu tun haben musst, machst du reinen Tisch und lässt die guten Leute wissen, was du von ihnen hältst und wo sie dich mal kreuzweise können.
Das wir dann etwas unheimlich Befriedigendes und Befreiendes haben.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Dezember 2018)

Oder... man schluckt es einfach runter und genießt das gute Gefühl auch trotz dieser Leute gut gewesen zu sein, mehr geschafft zu haben. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2018)

@Cleriker
Versteht sich. Katharsis funktioniert bei jedem anders. Alles rauszulassen kann genauso nützlich oder schädlich sein wie alles drin zu lassen.

Mein Vorschlag war aber auch nicht ernst gemeint, man beachte das Teufelchen. Auch wenn man der Typ ist, der den Frust rauslassen muss, muss man ihn nicht zu anderen Leuten tragen, selbst wenn diese die Auslöser sein sollten. Man kann auch darüber schreiben, singen, malen, auf einen Sandsack eindreschen etc. p.p. ...


----------



## Cleriker (21. Dezember 2018)

Irgendwie merkwürdig das von jemandem zu lesen der als Profilbild einen Typen hat der die Welt bedroht hat. 

Ich stimme dir aber zu.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Irgendwie merkwürdig das von jemandem zu lesen der als Profilbild einen Typen hat der die Welt bedroht hat.



Sagt derjenige, der die rechte oder linke Hand des Teufels als Profilbild hat.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Dezember 2018)

Schiff versenkt!


----------



## Plasmadampfer (21. Dezember 2018)

Wie Headcrash sagt, durchziehen. Ein Österreichischer Manager ruft mich an, der Japanische Karpfen im Teich hat. Er so, der Michael in Freiburg, die Kunden sind richtig angepisst, die Schreien schon, kannst Du den Benz in deren Richtung lenken, der Michael schnallt das nicht.

Ich so, Robert, nehme Kurs auf Süddeutschland, melde gehorsamst, ich bin vollbewaffnet.

Ich an der Uni Freiburg ersma Las Vegas via Autotelefon angerufen, hürma Dirkas Las Vegas, hier gurken Japaner mit Hollandrädern inne Berge rum, die sind vom Südkurs abgekommen. Thx Lord.

Ich meinen Clax Wagen ausgeklappt von Schäfer Systems, die ganzen Messgeräte, Werkzeugkoffer und Ersatzteile drauf, die Rampe hoch zu dieser Fakultät. Die Doktoranden mich beschimpft, da kommt der nächste Stümper von der Firma.

30 Minuten, ich so, ich bin fertig. Hier unten rechts unterschreiben, kostet nichts.

Die den Professor gerufen, ich so, V9 und V19 waren in der Verkabelung vertauscht. Korrigiert. Ist in San Jose CA passiert.

Der Professor mich zum Essen eingeladen. Ich so, ich esse Seezunge kein Freiburger Mensa Essen. Guten Tag ! Der so, wo fahren SIe jetzt hin ?


Labor in Steinschleudern Schmetterlingen Maybachstraße  Heisst Leinfelden Echterdingen normal


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe es halt eigentlich nicht ein, anderen den Erfolg zu schenken, nur damit meiner nicht unnötig in den Keller gezogen wird... Ändern kann ich daran leider nichts, dafür werde ich denjenigen sicher irgendwann aber mal die Meinung sagen. Ich werde bzw. kann sicherlich nicht alles auf Dauer schlucken und vergessen. Das hat bei mir dafür für viel zu viel Frust gesorgt. 

Auf die Schule komme ich halt nicht wirklich klar. Einerseits die lärmende Klasse. Andererseits halt die ganzen Projekte und Lerninhalte, die einen auch zwangsweise in der "Freizeit" beschäftigen. Auch ist mMn. zu unterscheiden, ob man wegen der Schule oder wegen der Arbeit so gestresst und genervt ist. Zum einen passt mir die Arbeit deutlich mehr wie die Schule. Ich bin mehr der praktische Lerner, auf Arbeit wird alles etwas ernster genommen, die Leute drehen nicht so am Rad und vorallem muss ich dort nichts irgendwas Lernen, wo ich im vornherein weiß, dass ich das später nie wieder brauchen werde... 

Zum Anderen spielt da auch die stumpfsinnige Bewertung der Schule eine Rolle - während man auf Arbeit zwar durchaus auch Durchhänger haben kann oder mit manchen Dingen weniger gut klar kommt wie mit anderen und trotzdem über die Zeit nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen kann, hat man bei der Schule das Problem, dass die Noten ab einem gewissen Punkt unveränderlich auf dem Zeugnis stehen.  Am Ende kommt natürlich ne Durchschnittsnote raus, nur trüben erfahrungsgemäß einzelne schlechte Noten auf dem Zeugnis das Gesamtbild doch schon enorm. Und rein durch die Noten ist natürlich nicht ersichtlich, weshalb die so schlecht ausgefallen sind. Da gibt es teilweise Faktoren, die man überhaupt nicht beeinflussen kann, die einen dann aber schlecht dastehen lassen (gerade bei den Halbjahresprojekten, die einzeln auf dem Zeugnis stehen, äußerst ärgerlich). 

Bei einigen Unterrichtsinhalten wird einem auch nicht wirklich klar, wo man das im Berufsalltag braucht. Und dann wird man noch in Lernmethoden und Lösungswege gepresst, mit denen man nicht klar kommt... 
Die Ausbildung in der Berufsschule geht meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu wenig auf die einzelnen Spezialisierungen ein. Die wenige Zeit die bestimmten Themen zugeordnet wird reicht mMn. auch nur, um die Inhalte höchstens ausreichend für Prüfungen zu vermitteln. Aber nicht wirklich, um die Themen auch zu verstehen und zu verinnerlichen, also Lernen zu können. An anderen Stellen hingegen fühle ich mich absolut unterfordert. An anderen Stellen wird für den Beruf wichtigerer Unterricht für idealistischen Mist (Sportunterricht statt Englisch... Stumpfe 1980-Lehrplanscheiße) geopfert. Ich denke, ich bin auf einer berufsbildenden Schule? Da habe ich kein Verständnis, wenn Zeit für berufsunrelevante Inhalte vergeudet wird. 

Jedenfalls habe ich mir mittlerweile wegen der Berufsschule so dermaßen viel Frust angesammelt, dass ich mich nicht mal mehr auf die angenehmen Dinge der Ausbildung freuen kann. Der Frust und die negativen Gedanken über die Schule beherrschen meine Gedanken... Und einfach loswerden oder ausblenden kann ich die Gedanken nicht, da ich jede Woche mit dem Grund konfroniert werde... 

Wenn man dann im Alltag noch nicht mal den Eindruck gewinnen kann, dass einem die Ausbildung gegenüber einem Quereinsteiger keinen großen Vorteil verschafft, fühlt man sich nicht sehr motiviert. Schließlich "erträgt" man ja extra die Berufsschule und drei Jahre inklusive allen sonstigen Nebenwirkungen... Statt nur vier Monate ohne Schule und Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## labernet (22. Dezember 2018)

Versuch es andersherum zu sehen:

Du hast jetzt schon eine gewisse Zeit investiert, ist es das Wert einfach wegzuwerfen?


----------



## Cleriker (22. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan,
ganz im Ernst. Wer solche Sprüche mit so einer Wortwahl (...1980 Lehrplanscheiße) raus haut, der ist auch genau so anti Schule und Lehrer sind alle doof wie die Schüler in dieser Zeit. Einfach mal dagegen, ganz egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht. Dein post zeigt zwar dass dir das Thema wichtig ist, aber er liest sich auch so als wenn du es einfach lieber möglichst leicht hättest. Also so als wäre das was dich wirklich so stört, die Tatsache dass du auch Situationen meistern musst die dir schlicht nicht auf dem Silbertablett gereicht werden. 
Diese Zeit durchzuhalten, Leistung zu bringen egal ob gerade öde, schwer, leicht, funny, das ist wichtig für deine Entwicklung und für deinen späteren Arbeitgeber! Der muss sich nämlich sicher  sein dass du immer! Leistung lieferst. Nicht nur wenn es dir gerade passt. Du arbeitest fürs Unternehmen und Durchhänger sollten überhaupt nicht spürbar sein bei deiner Grubdleistung. Die stellt dar was du immer, egal wie schwer es dir gemacht wird und wie stressig dein Privatleben gerade ist, wie krank du dich fühlst usw. zu leisten im Stande bist und genau nach dieser Leistung wirst du bezahlt! Deshalb ist es eigentlich gut dass du dich jetzt mit solchen Typen rumärgern musst. 
Stell dir die Situation mal wie folgt vor..


Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (22. Dezember 2018)

Sorry für den zweigeteilten post, tapatalk blendet mir neuerdings ab einer bestimmten Länge einfach den Text aus, so dass ich nicht mehr sehe was ich schreibe.

Stell dir mal vor du könntest jetzt so durch die Ausbildung wie du es oben angedeutet hast. Also nur lernen was du für wichtig hältst und ohne störende Einflüsse und allgemein viel weniger. Jetzt hast du nur gute Noten und bekommst eine gut bezahlte Stelle. Alles schön, oder? Nö! Denn dann kommt die Arbeit und zwar immer und stressig und mit nervigen Einflüssen und schon stehst du vor einer Herausforderung die du noch nicht kennst. Jetzt geht deine Leistung dermaßen in den Keller dass dein Chef sich fragen muss ob er einen Fehler gemacht hat als er dich einstellte. Was denkst du wie es dir geht wenn du merkst dass du nicht genug drauf hast? Dass andere in der gleichen Situation nicht so absacken? 

Genau dafür ist dieses Ausbildungssystem gedacht und gut.
Halt einfach durch, akzeptiere es, werde besser und schon läuft es wie von selbst. Du machst wirklich nicht den Eindruck als hättest du nichts drauf, du musst echt nur lernen dich mit dieser Situation zu arrangieren. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (22. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sorry für den zweigeteilten post, tapatalk blendet mir neuerdings ab einer bestimmten Länge einfach den Text aus, so dass ich nicht mehr sehe was ich schreibe.
> 
> Stell dir mal vor du könntest jetzt so durch die Ausbildung wie du es oben angedeutet hast. Also nur lernen was du für wichtig hältst und ohne störende Einflüsse und allgemein viel weniger. Jetzt hast du nur gute Noten und bekommst eine gut bezahlte Stelle. Alles schön, oder? Nö! Denn dann kommt die Arbeit und zwar immer und stressig und mit nervigen Einflüssen und schon stehst du vor einer Herausforderung die du noch nicht kennst. Jetzt geht deine Leistung dermaßen in den Keller dass dein Chef sich fragen muss ob er einen Fehler gemacht hat als er dich einstellte. Was denkst du wie es dir geht wenn du merkst dass du nicht genug drauf hast? Dass andere in der gleichen Situation nicht so absacken?
> 
> ...


Ich habe selbst erst im November den Betrieb gewechselt außer ein paar stressigen Tagen war es immer mehr oder minder ruhig bis jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten, Gäste sind kaum im Haus aber das Telefon klingelt ohne Pause weil irgendwas noch für Weihnachten als Geschenk herhalten muss.

Das geht sogar soweit das ich Gästen auf wiederhören sage obwohl die vor mir stehen und dann Gelächter auf beiden Seiten.

8h nur Gutscheine und verkaufen von selbigen die von der Straße kommen oder postalisch versenden.

Streß ist da vorprogrammiert aber das darf sich nie auf die Arbeit und vor allem den Umgang mit dem Kunden/Gästen Niederschlagen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich muss zugeben, da hätte ich dich komisch angeguckt, hättest du auf wiederhören zu mir gesagt. Aber ja, sowas meine ich. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (22. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, da hätte ich dich komisch angeguckt, hättest du auf wiederhören zu mir gesagt. Aber ja, sowas meine ich. Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Die haben das mitbekommen was bei uns los ist mit dem Telefon die konnten sich ihren Teil denken. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker... Dass ich absolut Anti-Schule bin bestreite ich nicht mal. Nach mittlerweile über 15 Jahren habe ich davon nur gewissermaßen die Schnauze voll. Hauptsächlich eben wegen teilweise nicht mal sinnvollen Gruppenarbeiten, Zwangsbeglückung mit Sportunterricht und dem zwangsweisen Einschnitt in die Freizeit. Und das ich halt nicht drauf klar komme, die lärmende Klasse ertragen zu müssen und so absolut unselbstständig/unselbstverantwortlich sein zu müssen. Mit Schule verbinde ich auch mein ganzes Leben schon nichts Gutes...

Ich denke mal da haben wir zwei grundverschiedene Ansichten dazu... Ich bezweifle nicht mal dass du da aufgrund von mehr Lebenserfahrung es besser weißt. Aber für mich gibts zwischen Belastung durch Arbeit und Belastung durch Schule einen himmelweiten Unterschied.
Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich selbst dann nicht studiert hätte, hätte ich bei meiner alten Ausbildung zum IT-Assistenten nicht wegen Mathe das Fachabitur verkackt. Gewiss hätte ich da bei weitem bessere Zukunfts- und Verdienstchancen gehabt, aber ich will die Schule einfach nur noch so schnell wie möglich loswerden. 

Durch die Ausbildung muss ich durch... Nur ein schulischer Abschluss und ne abgebrochene Ausbildung sieht halt ********************* aus (auch wenn ich nicht dran glaube, dass mir später der Berufsabschluss durch die Automatisierung weiterhilft...).

Sei dir jedenfalls sicher: Ich will nicht sagen dass ich diese Ausbildung nicht mehr gerne mache, ganz im Gegenteil..., sonst hätte ich wiegesagt meine Gedanken schon lange in die Tat umgesetzt. Oder anders gesagt: Die Ausbildung ist mir ne Menge wert, das werfe ich sicherlich nicht einfach so weg. Aber die Berufsschule belastet mich so sehr, dass ich aufgrund des vielen Frustes schon echt damit zu kämpfen habe, meine hohe Motivation aufrecht zu erhalten. 

Natürlich gibts auch einige unbestreitbar sehr gute Dinge an der Ausbildung, die motivieren...  Nämlich sehr motivierte Ausbilder, sehr gutes Geld und eine hohe Achtung unserer Rechte als Azubis.

@Elistaer: Bei mir auf Arbeit ist in Störungssituationen Stress auch vorprogrammiert... Da darf ich mir auch teilweise Sprüche anhören die äußerst unter die Gürtellinie gehen - da denke ich mir aber, ich kann dafür nichts. Man darfs halt nicht persönlich nehmen und muss Ruhe behalten.


----------



## Elistaer (22. Dezember 2018)

@IgameKudan dafür schenkte mir der liebe Herr Gott 2 Ohren und ich kenne das zu genüge von zu früh angereist oder vergessenen Unterlagen ist alles dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (22. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan,
das hab ich tatsächlich auch so ähnlich wahrgenommen. Ich wollte auf deine sehr forsche Aussage nur entsprechend reagieren. 

Deine Motivation ist halbwegs am Boden, verstanden und schade. Genau das ist aber nun einmal Teil deiner Beurteilung. Genau sowas zu überwinden gehört quasi zu deinen Noten dort, weil es auf der Arbeit auch oft so kommen kann. Deshalb meinte ich ja, sie es sportlich. Das geht nicht nur dir so, sei dir da sicher. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. Dezember 2018)

Naja stell dir mal vor man würde in einer Berufsausbildung nur das lernen, was man wirklich braucht. Dann wäre man im Prinzip nix als eine angelernte Fachkraft und die Ausbildung wäre in 4 Monaten erledigt. 
Ich lerne in der Berufsschule auch viele Sachen die ich nieeeeemals brauchen werde. Z.b. das zeichnerische und rechnerische konstruieren von optischen Systemen mit mehreren Linsen. Also alle reellen und virtuellen Strahlengänge, alle reelle und virtuelle Abbildungen. Oder das konstruieren von spährischen Einzellinsen. Da bekommste Vor- und Rückflächenbrechwert, die Mittendicke und die Brechzahl des Mediums der Linse und das Medium in der sich das ganze befindet und dann darfste loslegen. Brauch ich später als Augenoptiker nie aber ich bin froh eben solches zu lernen da ich am ende wirklich voll und ganz verstehe was es auf sich hat und nicht nur das fachwissen einer angelernten Verkäuferin habe...


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2018)

Nicht nur das. Man hat im Laufe seiner Karriere ja auch mit anderen Kollegen zu tun, auch älteren und dann macht manchmal der altertümliche Unterricht plötzlich Sinn, denn wie will man ihn und seine Denkweise sonst verstehen?


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Dezember 2018)

Früher wurde mein Beruf garnicht ausgebildet, da war das wie zum überwiegenden Großteil noch heute ein Anlernberuf.
Ist sogar noch garnicht so lange her, seit es meinen Ausbildungsberuf in meiner Firma gibt. Erst seit knapp über 10 Jahren oder so. 

So viele Leute, die meinen Beruf richtig gelernt haben, gibt es in meiner Firma garnicht (oder nicht mehr...). Was natürlich dafür sorgt, dass sich die Firma es nicht wirklich leisten kann, gelernten Fachkräften einen gewichtigen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Das Geld ist ebenfalls das Gleiche. 
Außer, wenn man vom Betrieb in die Verwaltung will. Was ich definitiv nicht vorhabe. Da ist die Fachkraft ne Mindestvoraussetzung.

Und naja. Inwiefern es mir was nützt nie wieder wirklich benötigtes Hintergrundwissen lernen zu müssen ist fraglich. Kann ich jetzt noch nicht wissen. Jedenfalls kostet es viel Zeit und Nerven.

Es gibt auch noch so einige andere Dinge die mich furchtbar stören, aber nicht mal was mit der Schule zu tun haben. Speziell in Hinsicht auf mögliche Arbeitszeiten bzw. den Ausschluss von Nachtdiensten...


----------



## Gimmick (23. Januar 2019)

Es begann mit einem einfachen Wunsch... und mittlerweile stünde man bei ca. 200 GB Daten pro Woche, die bitte von überall auf der Welt in Echtzeit neu auswertbar sein können sollen - klar die paar Terrabyte, gar kein Problem 

Reicht man den Leuten einmal den kleinen Finger!!!1einself


----------

